# Model3 Roadtrip/Meet and Greet



## BigBri

Stumbled across the Facebook page for the roadtrip this morning. For those of you that don't know an owner is going thru the US and Canada doing various events at Superchargers. He is offering test drives for a fee (lets leave that debate in the previous locked thread). Figured I'd post this up as like me a lot of you might not have realized it could be coming close to you.

I'm planning to go to the one in Kingston next week. Unsure if I'll do the test drive or not. Might want that to be the surprise when I take delivery!

https://www.facebook.com/pg/tsla3/events/
[MOD ADD] http://glympse.com/!tsla3


----------



## Love

Thanks @BigBri, I just saw an article on Electrek where he hit the top speed in his Model 3 (141mph) and said it didn't shake at all and was a smooth ride. Would love for him to come to my area, but I don't have (or want) Facebook. Lol
Anyone with an account feel like asking him to come to the Davenport Iowa Supercharger? 

Edit to add Electrek link: https://electrek.co/2017/12/26/tesla-model-3-top-speed-141-mph-crosscountry-trip/

Edit 2: I'm able to click the link without a FB account, looks like Des Moines is my best shot. I doubt he'd want to double back from Independence, MO to here for what would likely be only a handful of guests.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Lovesword said:


> Thanks @BigBri, I just saw an article on Electrek where he hit the top speed in his Model 3 (141mph) and said it didn't shake at all and was a smooth ride. Would love for him to come to my area, but I don't have (or want) Facebook. Lol
> Anyone with an account feel like asking him to come to the Davenport Iowa Supercharger?
> 
> Edit to add Electrek link: https://electrek.co/2017/12/26/tesla-model-3-top-speed-141-mph-crosscountry-trip/
> 
> Edit 2: I'm able to click the link without a FB account, looks like Des Moines is my best shot. I doubt he'd want to double back from Independence, MO to here for what would likely be only a handful of guests.


I also saw that video. Nothing like committing a felony on camera and allowing the entire world to view the evidence. Sorry, I know he is trying to show off what the car is capable of but public roads are not the place for that kind of speed. Maybe I'm just getting old though because I was guilty of doing worse in my youth! (but then again I didn't leave video evidence for the police either)


----------



## Robert

The times for Ottawa, Kingston and Toronto look incorrect unless there are 3 cars on the tour


----------



## SoFlaModel3

BigBri said:


> Stumbled across the Facebook page for the roadtrip this morning. For those of you that don't know an owner is going thru the US and Canada doing various events at Superchargers. He is offering test drives for a fee (lets leave that debate in the previous locked thread). Figured I'd post this up as like me a lot of you might not have realized it could be coming close to you.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the one in Kingston next week. Unsure if I'll do the test drive or not. Might want that to be the surprise when I take delivery!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/tsla3/events/


Well my kids are sick and we just canceled our Disney trip for tomorrow, so I'll be going to see the car tomorrow!

With one caveat ... he is somehow in Florida and Georgia at the same time.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well my kids are sick and we just canceled our Disney trip for tomorrow, so I'll be going to see the car tomorrow!
> 
> With one caveat ... he is somehow in Florida and Georgia at the same time.


Noticed a few locales like that. Makes me wonder if it's possible he'd pick the one with the most "guests" checked in. The Des Moines visit is scheduled for 7am on the 7th of January, and so is Omaha, NE.

Edit: typo


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Noticed a few locales like that. Makes me wonder if it's possibke he'd pick the one with the most "guests" checked in. The Des Moines visit is scheduled for 7am on the 7th of January, and so is Omaha, NE.


I'm anxious to see it as when I drove Jon's White Model 3 it was at night and I didn't get to see it in the sun.

I just switched back to Midnight Silver from White, so now my brain is going to explode.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm anxious to see it as when I drove Jon's White Model 3 it was at night and I didn't get to see it in the sun.
> 
> I just switched back to Midnight Silver from White, so now my brain is going to explode.


I keep going back and forth between silver and white. If they had the alpha silver it'd be a no brainer for me!


----------



## Jongaud

He updates the ETA the night before. There's also a Glympse linked to follow him real time. They are two drivers, drive fast, and for more than 12 hours per day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Jongaud said:


> He updates the ETA the night before. There's also a Glympse linked to follow him real time. They are two drivers, drive fast, and for more than 12 hours per day.


Yeah I found the link on Facebook, here for anyone that couldn't find it ... http://glympse.com/!tsla3

Will definitely go tomorrow if they make it to South Florida.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah I found the link on Facebook, here for anyone that couldn't find it ... http://glympse.com/!tsla3
> 
> Will definitely go tomorrow if they make it to South Florida.


Was able to download the app and join the "group" in order to track their progress, without having to sign up (continue as guest) or having to share my location and info.


----------



## RCvetter

Mike Land said:


> I also saw that video. Nothing like committing a felony on camera and allowing the entire world to view the evidence. Sorry, I know he is trying to show off what the car is capable of but public roads are not the place for that kind of speed. Maybe I'm just getting old though because I was guilty of doing worse in my youth! (but then again I didn't leave video evidence for the police either)


Yup, I'm not very impressed. But not surprised either.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Was able to download the app and join the "group" in order to track their progress, without having to sign up (continue as guest) or having to share my location and info.


Ok so I must be missing something. How do you "join the group" in the app?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> I also saw that video. Nothing like committing a felony on camera and allowing the entire world to view the evidence. Sorry, I know he is trying to show off what the car is capable of but public roads are not the place for that kind of speed. Maybe I'm just getting old though because I was guilty of doing worse in my youth! (but then again I didn't leave video evidence for the police either)


I don't think you're getting old. Blasting past cars at 141 MPH on a 2 lane highway is downright insane. One person from the right lane jumps in front of him at 60 MPH and look out.

I like how the Electrek article says we're not sure what the speed limit is and don't try this at home. Meanwhile the AP suite reads speed limit signs and shows you the speed limit which was 113 KPH or 70 MPH. Basically he was doubling the speed limit. Depending upon where you are in the US, that could result in immediate license revocation.


----------



## MelindaV

not to mention the videos of going 130km/80mile in low visibility down pouring rain
I'd be surprised if this little road trip is still going by the time it hits the canadian border


----------



## 3V Pilot

Since he is nice enough to allow anyone to track his location while he breaks the laws across the country I'm surprised the Texas Highway Patrol didn't track him down and present him with some hospitality handcuffs!


----------



## Sandy

BigBri said:


> Stumbled across the Facebook page for the roadtrip this morning. For those of you that don't know an owner is going thru the US and Canada doing various events at Superchargers. He is offering test drives for a fee (lets leave that debate in the previous locked thread). Figured I'd post this up as like me a lot of you might not have realized it could be coming close to you.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the one in Kingston next week. Unsure if I'll do the test drive or not. Might want that to be the surprise when I take delivery!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/tsla3/events/


They have tracks for that stuff. Totally irresponsible on public roads. I'm going to go to Kingston for sure. Just over an hour from here.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok so I must be missing something. How do you "join the group" in the app?


I clicked the link you posted (don't left click or it will open in the app...right click, "open in new tab/window"), then in the top right was a button to "join" (or add, maybe?) and now in the app I click the Model 3 symbol...er, the three bars I mean...in the top left and under "public tags" is You You Xue's group "tsla3."

Edit: "Join Group"...here are pics 
Edit2: attempt to clarify in case others read this and try


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I clicked the link you posted, (right click, open in new tab/window), then in the top right was a button to "join" (or add, maybe?) and now in the app I click the Model 3 symbol...er, the three bars I mean...in the top left and under "public tags" is You You Xue's group "tsla3."
> 
> Edit: "Join Group"...here are pics
> 
> View attachment 4579
> View attachment 4580


Weird - I was trying to same thing and it doesn't work. It opens the app and then nothing, just centers on my current location.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Weird - I was trying to same thing and it doesn't work. It opens the app and then nothing, just centers on my current location.


Another way I suggest trying...click the Model 3 symbol in the app (upper left corner), click the plus symbol in the Public Tags section and type in tsla3 in the pop up box.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Another way I suggest trying...click the Model 3 symbol in the app (upper left corner), click the plus symbol in the Public Tags section and type in tsla3 in the pop up box.


That worked, thanks!!


----------



## Cintoman

Weird...I downloaded the app on my phone, and when I tap on the "Model 3" 3 bars on the top left in the app, there's no "Public Tags" item. I have only the following:
Share Location
Request Location
My Map
+ Add Private Group
+ Add a Tag

The main page shows my current location with my name and 0mph.

--Cintoman


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Cintoman said:


> Weird...I downloaded the app on my phone, and when I tap on the "Model 3" 3 bars on the top left in the app, there's no "Public Tags" item. I have only the following:
> Share Location
> Request Location
> My Map
> + Add Private Group
> + Add a Tag
> 
> The main page shows my current location with my name and 0mph.
> 
> --Cintoman


Click on Add a Tag and add tsla3


----------



## Cintoman

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Click on Add a Tag and add tsla3


That did it. Thanks SoFlaModel3 !!

--Cintoman


----------



## Love

I feel like a stalker...


----------



## Bokonon

Weird... I've never had to join anything after clicking the Glympse link. I just click the link, and there he is...

Regarding his event dates, I wouldn't put too much stock in them until he confirms them, and does so within 12 hours of the event time. His schedule is incredibly aggressive and optimistic, and I'm actually impressed that he's anywhere near close to sticking to it. He seems pretty intent on getting to NYC for New Years, FWIW.

I do plan to stop by his Boston event in early January, though I am not really interested in placing a bid to drive his Model 3 through rush-hour gridlock on 17th-century horse-paths that were later converted to roads.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Weird... I've never had to join anything after clicking the Glympse link. I just click the link, and there he is...
> 
> Regarding his event dates, I wouldn't put too much stock in them until he confirms them, and does so within 12 hours of the event time. His schedule is incredibly aggressive and optimistic, and I'm actually impressed that he's anywhere near close to sticking to it. He seems pretty intent on getting to NYC for New Years, FWIW.
> 
> I do plan to stop by his Boston event in early January, though I am not really interested in placing a bid to drive his Model 3 through rush-hour gridlock on 17th-century horse-paths that were later converted to roads.


Yeah he's definitely not going to make the time originally suggested for my area today as he's still in Baton Rouge, so I'll keep watching it. The super charger he's planning to stop at near me is about 25 minutes away so no big deal to quickly hop over there. If it's later tonight maybe I can convince my dad to come with his S and we can grab some pictures of them together.

EDIT: just checked Facebook and he updated the event from 11 am today to 8 am tomorrow.

EDIT AGAIN: the Glympse link expired, he's in Alabama now, but apparently still about a day behind.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah he's definitely not going to make the time originally suggested for my area today as he's still in Baton Rouge, so I'll keep watching it. The super charger he's planning to stop at near me is about 25 minutes away so no big deal to quickly hop over there. If it's later tonight maybe I can convince my dad to come with his S and we can grab some pictures of them together.


Given that he has a pearl white car, it would be wise to bring your dad's Model S if possible, lest you cause another uproar in the Midnight Silver thread. 

Looks like he's in Tallahassee now. He was recently overheard debating KFC vs. Popeye's. Don't know what that says about his current state of mind. 

IIRC he said he expires the Glympse links to preserve his/his hosts' privacy at his final destination for the day. His current link expires in 8 hours, so it sounds like he's still got quite a lot of ground to cover today...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Given that he has a pearl white car, it would be wise to bring your dad's Model S if possible, lest you cause another uproar in the Midnight Silver thread.
> 
> Looks like he's in Tallahassee now. He was recently overheard debating KFC vs. Popeye's. Don't know what that says about his current state of mind.
> 
> IIRC he said he expires the Glympse links to preserve his/his hosts' privacy at his final destination for the day. His current link expires in 8 hours, so it sounds like he's still got quite a lot of ground to cover today...


He's a solid 7 hours from me with no stops and I know he's making a few on the west coast of Florida. My best guess depending upon how long he stays in one place is that he arrives late tonight at the supercharger near me for his planned stop (11 pm - 12 am range).

We'll see. I should be able to convince my dad to take a ride. As an aside, I'm not sure he's ever used a supercharger and I definitely haven't ever so we could take care of that as well. The real shame of course would be that it'll be my second time seeing the white on Model 3 at night.


----------



## BluestarE3

Bokonon said:


> He was recently overheard debating KFC vs. Popeye's. Don't know what that says about his current state of mind.


The fried chicken may be open to debate, but only Popeye's has red beans and rice.


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> Weird... I've never had to join anything after clicking the Glympse link. I just click the link, and there he is...
> 
> Regarding his event dates, I wouldn't put too much stock in them until he confirms them, and does so within 12 hours of the event time. His schedule is incredibly aggressive and optimistic, and I'm actually impressed that he's anywhere near close to sticking to it. He seems pretty intent on getting to NYC for New Years, FWIW.
> 
> I do plan to stop by his Boston event in early January, though I am not really interested in placing a bid to drive his Model 3 through rush-hour gridlock on 17th-century horse-paths that were later converted to roads.


I'm signed up to test drive, but I'm only attending if he happens to get to Boston at a time that I can manage to be there (not during work hours for example). I hope to meet you.

I also hope he does NOT actually go to the Boston Supercharger with its $20/hr parking fee in the Prudential.


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> I'm signed up to test drive, but I'm only attending if he happens to get to Boston at a time that I can manage to be there (not during work hours for example). I hope to meet you.
> 
> I also hope he does NOT actually go to the Boston Supercharger with its $20/hr parking fee in the Prudential.


Nice, I guess I'll see you there if we can both make it!

I agree that it would be better for him to pick a different spot for a variety of reasons. I've considered reaching out to him on FB to let him know of the various pitfalls of choosing the Pru location, since he has previously polled flowers about changing an upcoming stop location.

Only issue might be that changing the location from somewhere downtown might be less convenient for people who work in the city, if he's still planning to be there at 8am. And if he very likely will need supercharging at the location.


----------



## Skione65

JWardell said:


> I'm signed up to test drive, but I'm only attending if he happens to get to Boston at a time that I can manage to be there (not during work hours for example). I hope to meet you.
> 
> I also hope he does NOT actually go to the Boston Supercharger with its $20/hr parking fee in the Prudential.


@JWardell,

I don't have Facebook.....wife does. However I see he wants RSVPs to test drive. You mentioned you signed up. Where exactly do we do that. He says online but where....a separate site or on his Facebook page?

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Skione65 said:


> @JWardell,
> 
> I don't have Facebook.....wife does. However I see he wants RSVPs to test drive. You mentioned you signed up. Where exactly do we do that. He says online but where....a separate site or on his Facebook page?
> 
> Ski


Try this Ski!

https://www.facebook.com/tsla3/


----------



## Skione65

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Try this Ski!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tsla3/


@SoFlaModel3,

Thanks but I have that open as well as Glympse! All I see at each location is an "invite" envelope. Where do we RSVP for a test drive? Hoping @JWardell chimes in with his process.

Ski


----------



## Bokonon

Skione65 said:


> @SoFlaModel3,
> 
> Thanks but I have that open as well as Glympse! All I see at each location is an "invite" envelope. Where do we RSVP for a test drive? Hoping @JWardell chimes in with his process.


Per the FAQ on his Facebook page, he has setup a Google Form for anyone interested in RSVPing for a test drive. The Google Form is here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSenZY04FXxyCO7iu3Y0wv0aDIBCg2SL9YtOeY6vMa6KyfBDFQ/viewform


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Skione65 said:


> @SoFlaModel3,
> 
> Thanks but I have that open as well as Glympse! All I see at each location is an "invite" envelope. Where do we RSVP for a test drive? Hoping @JWardell chimes in with his process.
> 
> Ski


I can do better, I promise 

Here it is!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSenZY04FXxyCO7iu3Y0wv0aDIBCg2SL9YtOeY6vMa6KyfBDFQ/viewform


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Per the FAQ on his Facebook page, he has setup a Google Form for anyone interested in RSVPing for a test drive. The Google Form is here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSenZY04FXxyCO7iu3Y0wv0aDIBCg2SL9YtOeY6vMa6KyfBDFQ/viewform


Or turns out I was way too slow.

Here is the URL for the FAQ that @Bokonon references:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=852646854906785


----------



## Skione65

@SoFlaModel3 and @Bokonon,

Sweet! Thanks guys. Didn't quite get to the faq's....good catch.

Ski


----------



## GTV6

Bokonon said:


> Nice, I guess I'll see you there if we can both make it!
> 
> I agree that it would be better for him to pick a different spot for a variety of reasons. I've considered reaching out to him on FB to let him know of the various pitfalls of choosing the Pru location, since he has previously polled flowers about changing an upcoming stop location.
> 
> Only issue might be that changing the location from somewhere downtown might be less convenient for people who work in the city, if he's still planning to be there at 8am. And if he very likely will need supercharging at the location.


I'm hoping to come in to the Boston event from 75 miles west. NOT downtown would be great, but obviously no site will work best for all. I signed up for a drive with him, but attendance depends on when and where. Doesn't seem anyway possible he'll make his original estimate, understandably.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GTV6 said:


> I'm hoping to come in to the Boston event from 75 miles west. NOT downtown would be great, but obviously no site will work best for all. I signed up for a drive with him, but attendance depends on when and where. Doesn't seem anyway possible he'll make his original estimate, understandably.


For reference the original estimate was 11 am today in my neck of the woods. As of right now he's 4 hours north plus 2 planned stops. That puts him ~16-18 hours behind schedule plus he'll sleep tonight one must assume so let's say he's ~20-24 hours behind.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

He just updated he’ll be making the stop by me at 7 am, so exactly 20 hours behind. 

I probably can’t make it. My daughter has a doctor appt at 8 am. We’ll see...


----------



## Bokonon

GTV6 said:


> I'm hoping to come in to the Boston event from 75 miles west. NOT downtown would be great, but obviously no site will work best for all. I signed up for a drive with him, but attendance depends on when and where. Doesn't seem anyway possible he'll make his original estimate, understandably.


Wow, that's dedication! (Full disclosure: I'd have done the same drive!)

Personally, I'd prefer not-Boston as well (preferably something by a highway where we could really punch it), but his options seem fairly limited at the moment. He could try to do the meet up at or near the Dedham supercharger, but that location is also a Tesla store and service center, and I'm not sure how both Tesla and You You would feel about hosting the event there.

The other unknowns are his route through Connecticut and Rhode Island, which he has said he'll firm up closer to arrival in NYC, and his route to Burlington, VT. Both offer an opportunity for him to add a quick stop somewhere in Central/western Massachusetts. In particular, now that the Leominster supercharger is open, I could see him adding a quick stop there (or somewhere west of Boston along the Pike) if there is demand and/or if he leaves Boston with < 60% SoC.

Bottom line: he has shown that he is willing to modify his plan in response to demand, so as he gets closer to the northeast, it might make sense to reach out to him with recommendations on where else he can stop besides the Pru garage.


----------



## Cintoman

I too am curious about his timing and route into New England. I'm over in RI, and we have exactly 1 Supercharge location (East Greenwich, RI). It would be great to meet him there for a ride and drive, but the Dedham, MA store is about the same distance away from me. At the same time, I would love to meet some of MA guys here (@Bokonon @JWardell).

--Cintoman


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I think I'm going to miss him 

Note he is speeding again. Alligator Alley is the road he's on and it's a 70 MPH road. Very popular spot for highway patrol...

Plantation straight ahead to the East is where he's going.

I live in Coral Springs to the Northeast.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Another top speed test?


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Another top speed test?
> 
> View attachment 4604


Good God, man! Self-preservation over schedule!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think I'm going to miss him
> 
> Note he is speeding again. Alligator Alley is the road he's on and it's a 70 MPH road. Very popular spot for highway patrol...
> 
> Plantation straight ahead to the East is where he's going.
> 
> I live in Coral Springs to the Northeast.
> 
> View attachment 4603


Bummer... No escaping the office this morning? 

Was looking forward to your advanced scouting report.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Bummer... No escaping the office this morning?
> 
> Was looking forward to your advanced scouting report.


I'm off all week. I had to take my daughter to a doctor appointment and missed him.

He made it to the beach for sunrise though...

PS this is why I'm not getting white. Zoom in on the front end and it's loaded with bugs. I'll keep waterless auto wash in the car, but even still they'll blend much better on Midnight Silver.


----------



## Cintoman

Oh man, that's a lot of death on that front bumper cover....ew. Guess you have nowhere to go if you're a bug and are being approached by a 130+ mph Model 3. Hopefully the Blue will hide these bug splatters better too.

--Cintoman


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I made it!!!

He’s on a test drive. Will report shortly when he gets back.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ok here it goes...

Nice guys (2 of them). They really talk the car down. They say Autopilot is "crap" compared to S/X. It was a bit odd to be honest as they have no reason to upsell since they're not selling anything. Also take that with a grain of salt as they said AP 2 in the S is better than AP1.

I will be going Midnight Silver for sure. I wasn't feeling the white in the partial sun/cloud cover. Plus those bugs on the front... yikes!

My wife did not like the car at all. I guess I'm glad I didn't put in a second reservation 

View attachment 4608
View attachment 4609


----------



## Skione65

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I made it!!!
> 
> He's on a test drive. Will report shortly when he gets back.


@SoFlaModel3,

I know it's dictated by number and demand but on average how long are his test drives? I've seen him cram in 3 in the back seat, him in the passenger seat and another driving and says he swaps out people on the drive. Just curious about how long each person gets...5 min? 10? What.

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Skione65 said:


> @SoFlaModel3,
> 
> I know it's dictated by number and demand but on average how long are his test drives? I've seen him cram in 3 in the back seat, him in the passenger seat and another driving and says he swaps out people on the drive. Just curious about how long each person gets...5 min? 10? What.
> 
> Ski


He had 3 passengers in 2 flights. I got there when they were on the first drive. Probably 20-30 minutes with driver changes along the way. I left when they were changing out drivers. Another guy showed up and asked he could drive and they said no - tight schedule. He could check it out when they come back to charge though.

They did say they were very impressed with the supercharger speed and overall car efficiency.
(...)


----------



## Love

(...)
I’m still on the fence between white and silver...I lean one way one days the other the next. I’m gonna try to make it to Des Moines when You You Xue is there. Still have yet to even see a Model 3 in person. I’d like to remedy that prior to ordering (though it won’t stop me!)


----------



## roflwaffle

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok here it goes...
> 
> Nice guys (2 of them). They really talk the car down. They say Autopilot is "crap" compared to S/X. It was a bit odd to be honest as they have no reason to upsell since they're not selling anything. Also take that with a grain of salt as they said AP 2 in the S is better than AP1.


That's weird. Most of the videos/anecdotes I've seen have the AP in the 3 being as good as what's in the S/X, excluding AP1. I wonder if AP performance is to some degree a function of how many miles Tesla owners have put on a particular stretch of road.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

roflwaffle said:


> That's weird. Most of the videos/anecdotes I've seen have the AP in the 3 being as good as what's in the S/X, excluding AP1. I wonder if AP performance is to some degree a function of how many miles Tesla owners have put on a particular stretch of road.


I happen to think some of the issues could be massive stress on this vehicle.


----------



## Maevra

Also maybe the amount of bugs/crud confusing the sensors if they don’t clean it often enough.

AP on a 3 IMO behaves pretty much like SX.


----------



## Matthias Fritz

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I happen to think some of the issues could be massive stress on this vehicle.


what do you mean? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Greg Barrontine

I was hoping to drive down from Chattanooga to Atlanta, but since it's going to be 11PM tonight it's not happening.


----------



## JWardell

(...)

As for the previous signup questions, I did go through the google form, but you can also email questions to [email protected] gmail
They send along a legal waiver to sign.
They also ask how much you’re willing to pay to drive, so I wonder if they only take the 5 highest bidders or something.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> (...)
> As for the previous signup questions, I did go through the google form, but you can also email questions to [email protected] gmail
> They send along a legal waiver to sign.
> They also ask how much you're willing to pay to drive, so I wonder if they only take the 5 highest bidders or something.


Interesting - unfortunately I can't speak to that part since I didn't drive it.


----------



## Maevra

@SoFlaModel3 did you happen to catch how many miles they've driven and how the tires are holding up? And the kwh they're seeing on their trips?


----------



## Dr. J

JWardell said:


> They send along a legal waiver to sign.


After watching the parking lot video, I can see why.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> @SoFlaModel3 did you happen to catch how many miles they've driven and how the tires are holding up? And the kwh they're seeing on their trips?


They're at about 4,000 miles in 5 days. I didn't look at the tires, but it wouldn't be fair to judge them as none of us are going to push the car repeatedly like this car has been.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They're at about 4,000 miles in 5 days. I didn't look at the tires, but it wouldn't be fair to judge them as none of us are going to push the car repeatedly like this car has been.


Thanks for the info! Yeah I was wondering about the tires since they really put it through a lot (whew, that parking lot video!). I wonder where on their stop they'll hit the 6k mile recommended tire rotation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Thanks for the info! Yeah I was wondering about the tires since they really put it through a lot (whew, that parking lot video!). I wonder where on their stop they'll hit the 6k mile recommended tire rotation.


I'd imagine somewhere around NYC in a few days. The test drives pile on miles for sure.


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Thanks for the info! Yeah I was wondering about the tires since they really put it through a lot (whew, that parking lot video!). I wonder where on their stop they'll hit the 6k mile recommended tire rotation.


He said yesterday that he was expecting to rotate them in Atlanta. Incredible, but also essential given the way he's driving!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> He said yesterday that he was expecting to rotate them in Atlanta. Incredible, but also essential given the way he's driving!


Looks like they paused and the Atlanta meet is this morning instead of last night, so I wonder if they found a shop last night that was open and had them rotated.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like they paused and the Atlanta meet is this morning instead of last night, so I wonder if they found a shop last night that was open and had them rotated.


Looks like Tesla's Atlanta service center is taking care of it right now (free of charge, apparently).


----------



## Dr. J

"The front tyres are so messed up from all the donuts and hard turns..."


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dr. J said:


> "The front tyres are so messed up from all the donuts and hard turns..."


Yeah I saw that. I would be very cautious reading into their assessment of the car.

On the one hand, they did put a lot of miles on the car and probably have the most seat time.

On the other hand, they've trashed the car and allowed others to do the same. They also might be sick of sitting it and that can alter their opinion as well 

EDIT: also, I noticed they have an update pending, so on the UI glitches who knows but they weren't on the latest version of the software.


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> On the other hand, they've trashed the car and allowed others to do the same.


Beaten like a rented mule. I wouldn't treat a car I had _stolen_ that harshly. OTOH, it's good to have validation of the top speed, in the remote case that's ever needed.


----------



## Mike

BigBri said:


> Stumbled across the Facebook page for the roadtrip this morning. For those of you that don't know an owner is going thru the US and Canada doing various events at Superchargers. He is offering test drives for a fee (lets leave that debate in the previous locked thread). Figured I'd post this up as like me a lot of you might not have realized it could be coming close to you.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the one in Kingston next week. Unsure if I'll do the test drive or not. Might want that to be the surprise when I take delivery!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/tsla3/events/


Thanks for posting this here, I'm planning on going too.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Depending upon where you are in the US, that could result in immediate license revocation


In Ontario, the car gets towed away, you lose your license for at least 7 days and you get a $10,000 fine.


----------



## Mike

Sandy said:


> I'm going to go to Kingston for sure. Just over an hour from here.


Sandy: so am I. Is it still planned for 03 Jan 2018? I don't follow Facebook.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> In Ontario, the car gets towed away, you lose your license for at least 7 days and you get a $10,000 fine.


so in one post, he mentioned needing to be back to CA by mid January to return to Europe... obviously he's been around CA for a while, but what's the chances he has a US issued license (or International Driver Permit for that matter) vs one from wherever in Europe he is from?


----------



## Sandy

Mike said:


> Sandy: so am I. Is it still planned for 03 Jan 2018? I don't follow Facebook.


It is but the timing seems off. It shows him in Montreal at 5, Kingston at 7 and Ottawa at 8. I'm PMing you.


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> so in one post, he mentioned needing to be back to CA by mid January to return to Europe... obviously he's been around CA for a while, but what's the chances he has a US issued license (or International Driver Permit for that matter) vs one from wherever in Europe he is from?


I don't think having an out of province drivers license will make any difference.

http://trafficticketdoc.com/services/ontario-traffic-violations/stunt-driving-and-racing/


----------



## Mike

Sandy said:


> It is but the timing seems off. It shows him in Montreal at 5, Kingston at 7 and Ottawa at 8. I'm PMing you.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> so in one post, he mentioned needing to be back to CA by mid January to return to Europe... obviously he's been around CA for a while, but what's the chances he has a US issued license (or International Driver Permit for that matter) vs one from wherever in Europe he is from?


I saw somewhere that he was a student, so maybe home is across the pond and he's here for school...? He also has a Model S P100D if I saw correctly, not a bad car for a college kid.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw somewhere that he was a student, so maybe home is across the pond and he's here for school...? He also has a Model S P100D if I saw correctly, not a bad car for a college kid.


Yeah, I noticed that too. No further comment.


----------



## eye.surgeon

Dr. J said:


> "The front tyres are so messed up from all the donuts and hard turns..."


Yeah because we all know how hard donuts are on the front tires in a rear wheel drive car.

I wanted to get behind this guy but the more I hear about what he's doing the more he's coming off as annoying & attention-seeking not to mention reckless to the extreme.


----------



## pjfw8

Bokonon said:


> Looks like Tesla's Atlanta service center is taking care of it right now (free of charge, apparently).


I drove the car in Greenville, SC, the stop after Atlanta. He (You You Xue) said I drove too slowly. 8 drove. He did his best to give us a solid experience. I was very impressed with the 3. We also had plenty of time for pictures and questions. Best $20 I've spent. If you get the chance, take it!


----------



## victor

Mike said:


> In Ontario, the car gets towed away, you lose your license for at least 7 days and you get a $10,000 fine.


And there is an app for that!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946771563357048834


----------



## 3V Pilot

Dr. J said:


> Beaten like a rented mule. I wouldn't treat a car I had _stolen_ that harshly. OTOH, it's good to have validation of the top speed, in the remote case that's ever needed.


Yes, because you might need to go 140mph in order to run from the police for doing 140mph



MelindaV said:


> so in one post, he mentioned needing to be back to CA by mid January to return to Europe... obviously he's been around CA for a while, but what's the chances he has a US issued license (or International Driver Permit for that matter) vs one from wherever in Europe he is from?


He might be planning on leaving mid January right up until the arresting officer or judge hears about that, then a little thing called flight risk kicks in and he gets the "extended stay" option. I've seen this happen before in very similar circumstances. Just FYI in case you have your ticket booked on the You-You express. I do hope he makes it around the country so people can experience the car but if he keeps up his antics I'll be surprised if he does.


----------



## MelindaV

With the amount of overall interest in the Model 3, I would not be surprised if more than a few fraffic cops are reservation holders and have come across his road trip. How long until one warns a jurisdiction to watch for him?


----------



## BellevueEd

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw somewhere that he was a student, so maybe home is across the pond and he's here for school...? He also has a Model S P100D if I saw correctly, not a bad car for a college kid.


He doesn't have to be a kid. I got my MBA at 54. Some of us are slow learners. Be kind!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

BellevueEd said:


> He doesn't have to be a kid. I got my MBA at 54. Some of us are slow learners. Be kind!


I didn't ask his age, but I gather he's on the younger side.


----------



## JBsC6

For those who went ...was it worth the time at 11 pm to just see the model 3...I have an hours drive and the time keeps shifting from 8 am Friday and is now 11 pm Saturday night...

I hate to say it but it's so dam cold and I'm starting to lose my patience.

Nice of this young man to offer test drives although after test driving the model S I'm assuming it's about the same driving experience.

I would be curious if the short front hood and no instrument panel creates a driving view similiar to the Porsche 911 I recently test drove. ,

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JBsC6 said:


> For those who went ...was it worth the time at 11 pm to just see the model 3...I have an hours drive and the time keeps shifting from 8 am Friday and is now 11 pm Saturday night...
> 
> I hate to say it but it's so dam cold and I'm starting to lose my patience.
> 
> Nice of this young man to offer test drives although after test driving the model S I'm assuming it's about the same driving experience.
> 
> I would be curious if the short front hood and no instrument panel creates a driving view similiar to the Porsche 911 I recently test drove. ,
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights.


Having driven the car (not his), I can tell you it's a different feel from a Model S. This feels like a go kart while the S feels like a boat. The "EV" dynamics are the same though. I would say it's worth it, but be mindful that they end up late quite often so I would make sure they'll make it before you hit the road.


----------



## 3V Pilot

JBsC6 said:


> For those who went ...was it worth the time at 11 pm to just see the model 3...I have an hours drive and the time keeps shifting from 8 am Friday and is now 11 pm Saturday night...
> 
> I hate to say it but it's so dam cold and I'm starting to lose my patience.
> 
> Nice of this young man to offer test drives although after test driving the model S I'm assuming it's about the same driving experience.
> 
> I would be curious if the short front hood and no instrument panel creates a driving view similiar to the Porsche 911 I recently test drove. ,
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights.


I've owned 2 911's and have driven the Model 3. The view from the drivers seat is quite amazing and I think you will love it. The hood disappears and wheel arches pop up just enough to look very sporty. With no gauge cluster in front of you it really gives a better view of the road than any car I've ever driven. I'm a total car nut but I'd say it's worth a 3 hour drive to experience this car at 2am on a workday if you have to. Fair warning though, if you think you can't get this car out of your head now then DON'T go and see it because you will think of nothing else until you get one. It's like crack, you just can't get enough!


----------



## Michael Russo

Mike Land said:


> (...) It's like crack, you just can't get enough!


And unlike crack, it's perfectly legit for an ex-member of the force to speak highly of it, promoting Model 3 by word of post...


----------



## JWardell

He has a lot of criticisms and actions that are upsetting people, but I think You You is doing a service to dedicated fans. It's important to point out issues so they can be corrected ASAP. We all want to know all the details--good or bad. And I absolutely am thankful he is sharing his own car with the many of us that will not have the opportunity to drive or even lay eyes on the 3 for many months.
Everything he posts is intended for serious fans, the problem is when it gets taken out of context and posted by the media like Jalopnik.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> He has a lot of criticisms and actions that are upsetting people, but I think You You is doing a service to dedicated fans. It's important to point out issues so they can be corrected ASAP. We all want to know all the details--good or bad. And I absolutely am thankful he is sharing his own car with the many of us that will not have the opportunity to drive or even lay eyes on the 3 for many months.
> Everything he posts is intended for serious fans, the problem is when it gets taken out of context and posted by the media like Jalopnik.


I wholeheartedly agree. I'm glad he's doing this. I'm glad he's reporting issues. I suspect much of what he has reported will be covered before most of us get cars.

The bad thing though, is that I have seen a fair number of replies to his posts where individuals suggest given what they've seen from an issue standpoint they're going to strongly consider getting another car instead.

I'm worried about that because ultimately we don't know how much was self inflicted and how much was related to running older software.


----------



## Ct200h

I made it to National Harbor to see the tour stop. You you and his travel partner are doing a great job but it’s clear they are tired and frazzled from the trip. Who wouldn’t be.
The car looks fantastic in person and white with the sport wheels is an incredible combo.
National harbor isn’t the greatest place to try test drives as you end up on the “ beltway “ every direction you go.
I left before the car was charged and obviously before any test drives began.
Any company should be ecstatic and proud that a customer takes it upon themselves to promote your products this way. This is part of Tesla’s secret sauce.


----------



## JWardell

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The bad thing though, is that I have seen a fair number of replies to his posts where individuals suggest given what they've seen from an issue standpoint they're going to strongly consider getting another car instead.
> 
> I'm worried about that because ultimately we don't know how much was self inflicted and how much was related to running older software.


Tesla is partly to blame for the fallout, namely because their lack of communication has left several questions left unanswered to hundreds of thousands of voracious fans (let alone the whole industry as a whole). Things like seat heaters should absolutely be written clearly by Tesla. Other items like true top speed might not be, but typically cars are given to several car magazines who then publish their true tests well before any customer gets a car delivered. It's created a huge vacuum and now regular customers have the opportunity to answer questions completely out of their control.


----------



## Dr. J

JWardell said:


> Tesla is partly to blame for the fallout, namely because their lack of communication has left several questions left unanswered


And it would be nice to have cars at stores to test drive so we don't have to live vicariously through others, and try to reinterpret their experiences and opinions to fit our own tastes and priorities. That's a much better way to make a buying decision. However, we knew that going in. The *real* problem is that it's been nearly two years since I've really, really, really wanted this car. Waiting is a drag, so the You You Cross Country Test Drive is a public service.


----------



## Poobah

I too made it to National Harbor for the You You Cross Country Test Drive. However, I arrived at noon to discover that he was delayed by 2 hours and I couldn't wait that long. Fortunately, another Model 3 owner was there and I was able to see the exact configuration I plan on ordering (Midnight Silver, Aero Wheels). After talking with the owner for a while, he let me sit in his car. I was very impressed! The seats are soft yet supportive and the sight lines from the car are very good. Although I know it is smaller than the S, it doesn't feel that way at all, probably because of all the natural light coming in from the roof. The only problem with the Model 3 is that it is currently made of that all too precious metal ... unobtainium!

The wait is driving me !


----------



## JBsC6

Mike Land said:


> I've owned 2 911's and have driven the Model 3. The view from the drivers seat is quite amazing and I think you will love it. The hood disappears and wheel arches pop up just enough to look very sporty. With no gauge cluster in front of you it really gives a better view of the road than any car I've ever driven. I'm a total car nut but I'd say it's worth a 3 hour drive to experience this car at 2am on a workday if you have to. Fair warning though, if you think you can't get this car out of your head now then DON'T go and see it because you will think of nothing else until you get one. It's like crack, you just can't get enough!


Thanks that's exactly what I was looking to find out. That falloff of the hood, that close view of the road...that's awesome...thanks for the insights.

I'm going to try and go at the 11 pm tesla viewing and drive but not sure if I'll still be awake ..but either way I'll be smiling even after just reading your insights.


----------



## Poobah

JBsC6 said:


> Thanks that's exactly what I was looking to find out. That falloff of the hood, that close view of the road...that's awesome...thanks for the insights.
> 
> I'm going to try and go at the 11 pm tesla viewing and drive but not sure if I'll still be awake ..but either way I'll be smiling even after just reading your insights.


I'd recommend using Glympse to track where they are (they are "tsla3" in the app). I left my house 40 minutes before they were supposed to be at National Harbor today and by the time I got there, they updated Facebook to be arriving 2 hours later. If I had looked at Glympse before leaving, I would have known not to go as they were still over 2 hours away. Of course, it worked out for me as there was another Model 3 owner there (see above post).

This Tesla community is AWESOME!!


----------



## 3V Pilot

JBsC6 said:


> Thanks that's exactly what I was looking to find out. That falloff of the hood, that close view of the road...that's awesome...thanks for the insights.
> 
> I'm going to try and go at the 11 pm tesla viewing and drive but not sure if I'll still be awake ..but either way I'll be smiling even after just reading your insights.


Let me know your thoughts after you drive the car. I'm interested to see if another sports car fan has the same feelings as I do or if I'm just too much of an Elon Muskateer!


----------



## MelindaV

Mike Land said:


> The view from the drivers seat is quite amazing and I think you will love it. The hood disappears and wheel arches pop up just enough to look very sporty.


Having only really owned 3 cars, I'd not realized not seeing the hood was that unusual. 
My first car (67 Mustang) has a huge hood and you obviously see every bit of it.
My second car ('00 Cougar) you could not see the hood at all when driving.
Current car ('08 Solstice) much like the Mustang, huge hood and you see most of it.

The cougar has recently went to live in Indiana  so don't have it, but found a video of one that is pretty true to the driver perspective (and following a Solstice, just by chance!)


----------



## 3V Pilot

MelindaV said:


> Having only really owned 3 cars, I'd not realized not seeing the hood was that unusual.
> My first car (67 Mustang) has a huge hood and you obviously see every bit of it.
> My second car ('00 Cougar) you could not see the hood at all when driving.
> Current car ('08 Solstice) much like the Mustang, huge hood and you see most of it.
> 
> The cougar has recently went to live in Indiana  so don't have it, but found a video of one that is pretty true to the driver perspective (and following a Solstice, just by chance!)


From your first car to your second has to be about the most dramatic change in sight lines that you could possible find. Not seeing a hood gives any car a much more sporty feeling and makes it seem more connected to the road when it appears so close. I really prefer a car where the hood drops off but you still get to see a bit of wheel arches for perspective. It adds some aggression to the look from the drivers seat and I really think they nailed it just right in the Model 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As we approach 2018, maybe we should start a pool to see if he makes it to the end as planned or gets arrested first.

Last night was a drag race against a Model S and filmed for good measure 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## JBsC6

Prettier car in person than even the nicest photos..glad I got to see a white one in person last night..in Edison NJ..

The idiots who test drove it like maniacs in a parking lot were truly very close to crashing either against a curb or a light pole. If that would have been my personal car I would have thrown those jerkoffs out of the drivers seat.

I'm old...I have no patience for stupidity. I'm glad no one got hurt and the car didn't crash..but foolishness behind the wheel was occurring while I watched one idiot.

Most of the other drivers I'm sure drove respectfully and I have no idea which single idiot was behind the wheel.

There is not enough money or fame from letting other people test drive a tesla that anyone should behave like what I saw last night..

Jmo

Ps as a reference point. I have literally forty years of drag racing, track days and auto x-Ing under my belt...

What I saw last night was just foolishness and dangerous.

I left as I saw that and I'm sure other drivers who got behind the wheel acted more responsible.


----------



## Mike

JBsC6 said:


> I'm old...I have no patience for stupidity


I'm younger and I have never had patience for stupidity.


----------



## JBsC6

I was trying to diplomatic ...in my post.


----------



## Michael Russo

JBsC6 said:


> I was trying to diplomatic ...in my post.


A virtue we appreciate... on M3OC!


----------



## Dogwhistle

I attended the meet-up in Newark, DE. However, I apparently did not bid enough to get on his final test drive list, so was left to the wayside. Got to sit in it though, that was nice. Never sat in the driver seat, since I thought I was getting a test drive. Not so much.


----------



## Matthias Fritz

is this guy really coming to europe, with the Model 3? that would be amazing. ok, europe is big but the Model 3 is absolutely rare here. i wonder if he was able to even charge his car.
reading about people sitting, driving, feeling this new car before any of us here will see it for as long as probably 1 year..? is hard to eat. and if this person makes it possible to come in the taste of seeing it before any Tesla employee itself in europe, is mind-boggling. not believing before it actually happens.


----------



## MelindaV

yeah, so much for all proceeds beyond travel expenses going to charity....


----------



## Mike

Just an observation: we live in a (demonstrably) free market economy.



Dogwhistle said:


> I attended the meet-up in Newark, DE. However, I apparently did not bid enough to get on his final test drive list, so was left to the wayside. Got to sit in it though, that was nice. Never sat in the driver seat, since I thought I was getting a test drive. Not so much.


When demand exceeds supply, the cost must go up to control the consumption of the supply.



MelindaV said:


> yeah, so much for all proceeds beyond travel expenses going to charity....


One can read into you implication that the owner of this car is going to somehow defraud someone else. How does one know, short of a review of an income tax filing, where the proceeds are going?


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> One can read into you implication that the owner of this car is going to somehow defraud someone else. How does one know, short of a review of an income tax filing, where the proceeds are going?


I believe @MelindaV is just pointing out that this person's travel expenses just became really, really expensive. Basically, it sounds like he's going to get a nice European vacation out of the money raised. The percentage of the proceeds going to charity is going to end up being very, very low.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Matthias Fritz said:


> is this guy really coming to europe, with the Model 3? that would be amazing. ok, europe is big but the Model 3 is absolutely rare here. i wonder if he was able to even charge his car.
> reading about people sitting, driving, feeling this new car before any of us here will see it for as long as probably 1 year..? is hard to eat. and if this person makes it possible to come in the taste of seeing it before any Tesla employee itself in europe, is mind-boggling. not believing before it actually happens.


Crowd sourcing getting the car to Europe makes me scratch my head...

He's had an all expenses paid road trip around North America and now will do the same in Europe. Really...?


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> I believe @MelindaV is just pointing out that this person's travel expenses just became really, really expensive. Basically, it sounds like he's going to get a nice European vacation out of the money raised. The percentage of the proceeds going to charity is going to end up being very, very low.


Okay, I'll bite.

First off, this is a private citizen, spending his private wealth on a durable good that happens to be in high demand.

Since demand exceeds supply to the point that there is NO supply AND he is in a position to do a massive show and tell AND there is a willing, captive audience, more power to him to charge admission for test drives.

You make it sound like the plan was all along to foot the bill to bring the car back to Europe.

And so what if it was.

You or I still get a test drive.

You and I and thousands of Model 3 fans are getting a huge amount of real world data, for "free".

If 82 planned stops provides an opportunity to, say, raise about $15,000 and some goes to charity, what do you care if $1 or $14,999 goes to charity.

I apologize if I'm sounding cranked up on this one point, but as a left winger who has little time for the Chicago style of unrestrained Capitalism, I am not seeing anything wrong with what this chap is doing with his private property.

Sorry for the rant. Rant over.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> You make it sound like the plan was all along to foot the bill to bring the car back to Europe.
> And so what if it was.


If it was, and it was advertised as such, then so be it. But my understanding is that he was saying that the money would go to charity after paying travel expenses. I went to the facebook page just now and I read through the FAQ. I don't see any mention of money going to charity. I actually don't see any mention of a charity within the last week of facebook postings. Maybe I'm just mis-remembering, and that was never part of the plan.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> If it was, and it was advertised as such, then so be it. But my understanding is that he was saying that the money would go to charity after paying travel expenses. I went to the facebook page just now and I read through the FAQ. I don't see any mention of money going to charity. I actually don't see any mention of a charity within the last week of facebook postings. Maybe I'm just mis-remembering, and that was never part of the plan.


You are 100% right though to be fair he only ever said money left over ("if any") would be donated.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> If it was, and it was advertised as such, then so be it. But my understanding is that he was saying that the money would go to charity after paying travel expenses. I went to the facebook page just now and I read through the FAQ. I don't see any mention of money going to charity. I actually don't see any mention of a charity within the last week of facebook postings. Maybe I'm just mis-remembering, and that was never part of the plan.


Garsh, it's in the Google document for when you sign up for the opportunity for a test drive:


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> He's had an all expenses paid road trip around North America and now will do the same in Europe. Really...?


I'm told he goes to school in Europe, based on info posted in TMC.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> I'm told he goes to school in Europe, based on info posted in TMC.


Then that makes a European trip more reasonable. Sounds like he's having a fun time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> I'm told he goes to school in Europe, based on info posted in TMC.


Ok so I had it flipped - suspect that he got a car. He must have used a local address as the loophole.


----------



## Bokonon

Unless I'm grossly underestimating the number of donations and "test drive fees" he has received, I'm having a hard time imagining that he's breaking even on this trip.

Separate point: I find it a little strange that he's gone dark for the past 24 hours, given that he is allegedly supposed to be in Boston in 12 hours but hasn't yet added events in CT or RI (or anywhere in Long Island for that matter). From first-hand accounts shared here and elsewhere, it sounds like he and his crew are very tired and in need of a rest, so I'm glad they are taking a day off to recover. That said, my hope was that he would have updated the calendar for tomorrow (if not the proceeding days) by now, so that folks planning to meet him aren't left standing around in below-zero weather tomorrow morning when he has no intention of showing up.

EDIT: You You appears to be updating the calendar as I type this. Boston has been moved to tomorrow at 3pm, Burlington to 8pm. Guessing we'll see RI and CT events soon (or perhaps announced after hoc tomorrow morning per his his charging needs).

EDIT 2: PSA -- Boston event has been moved to the Dedham supercharger/service center. It appears that the Prudential garage gathering has been canceled (unless he decides to add it back later).

EDIT 3: He has added an event at the Milford, CT supercharger. 1pm - 2pm. Likely means he'll arrive at Dedham a few minutes late.

EDIT 4: He has added a "charging stop" event at the East Greenwich, RI supercharger. 4pm. Would not be shocked if this starts late, given that Dedham starts at 3pm and is 45+ minutes away *before* taking traffic into account. It also almost guarantees that he will not make it to Burlington by 8pm, as it is a 4-hour drive without traffic, and the frigid temperatures and speed will likely force him to stop at least once more en route.

EDIT 5: Heads up, Brooklyn! He is going to be at the Brooklyn Supercharger at 9:30pm tonight.


----------



## Mike

Bokonon said:


> it sounds like he and his crew are very tired and in need of a rest,


You hit the nail on the head.

Their crew days have all been more than 18 hours long.

Coupled with the "always connected" nature of the information flow, they must be sleep deprived, unable to get undisturbed rest for at least six hours every 24.



Bokonon said:


> That said, my hope was that he would have updated the calendar for tomorrow (if not the proceeding days) by now, so that folks planning to meet him aren't left standing around in below-zero weather tomorrow morning when he has no intention of showing up.


Agreed.

I suspect that a whole lot of trip planning is now taking place with weight being given to keep planned stops with a large audience and overshoot ones with very small estimated attendees.


----------



## Bokonon

Mike said:


> I suspect that a whole lot of trip planning is now taking place with weight being given to keep planned stops with a large audience and overshoot ones with very small estimated attendees.


Spot on -- he's updating the calendar right now, and so far, he has only updated the "key" stops in Boston and Burlington. You're probably right that he and his team and figuring out how to fill in the rest of the day as we speak.


----------



## micgro64

I went to the Newark, DE supercharger meet and greet and also got a chance to test drive the car (took me hours to come down from that high ). It's really only a team of 2, he and his best friend from high school days. On top of it, his friend is flying back after New Years so he may be on is own from now on.


----------



## BluestarE3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ok so I had it flipped - suspect that he got a car. He must have used a local address as the loophole.


He has family in Millbrae, California. His dad has a restaurant there. Amusing story about it and how You You unmasked a bogus Yelp review from a couple of years ago:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Millbrae-Chinese-Restaurant-Catches-Yelper-in-Lie-297565661.html?amp=y


----------



## GTV6

Bokonon said:


> Spot on -- he's updating the calendar right now, and so far, he has only updated the "key" stops in Boston and Burlington. You're probably right that he and his team and figuring out how to fill in the rest of the day as we speak.


Disappointed that the timing doesn't work for me tho glad to see he took the advice to change the location. I'll rely on you and possibly jwardell to report your findings. Keep the drooling to a minimum. Could be dangerous at these temps.


----------



## Bokonon

GTV6 said:


> Disappointed that the timing doesn't work for me tho glad to see he took the advice to change the location. I'll rely on you and possibly jwardell to report your findings. Keep the drooling to a minimum. Could be dangerous at these temps.


I'll try my best to avoid creating an ice rink. 

FWIW, I didn't RSVP for a test drive, but @JWardell did -- though I haven't seen any confirmation that he'll be able to make the new time/location.

At any rate, keep an eye on You You's route tomorrow, in case he ends up heading through your neighborhood. After Dedham, he's planning on heading south to East Greenwich before turning north again toward Vermont. Although I suspect he'll get there via Hookset, Lebanon, and/or Montpelier, there may be a chance he'll opt to go via Auburn, Leominster and/or Brattleboro instead....


----------



## GTV6

Bokonon said:


> I'll try my best to avoid creating an ice rink.
> 
> FWIW, I didn't RSVP for a test drive, but @JWardell did -- though I haven't seen any confirmation that he'll be able to make the new time/location.
> 
> At any rate, keep an eye on You You's route tomorrow, in case he ends up heading through your neighborhood. After Dedham, he's planning on heading south to East Greenwich before turning north again toward Vermont. Although I suspect he'll get there via Hookset, Lebanon, and/or Montpelier, there may be a chance he'll opt to go via Auburn, Leominster and/or Brattleboro instead....


I DID reserve for a test drive (Bart Wendell). If I made the list feel free to tell him I sent you as my emissary. 
The two things I'm now interested in hearing more about are ride and rear visibility. I'm goin with 18s so I know that may help ride a bit. I love sharp turn-in but as I get older harshness control is a good thing as well. Looking forward to your opinion. Of course, the thing would need to crash over every expansion strip to change my mind.


----------



## TrevP

@Kennethbokor and I will be at the meet and greet in Toronto when they come through. However I've tried to impress on them that going to the Tesla Lawrence location would be a mistake given how small the facility is and the half of the Supercharger stalls are out of commission (vandalized). Vaughan Mills Supercharger is a much better location with ample parking and 20 SC stalls!

There's going to be a HUGE crowd in Toronto to see this car


----------



## Bokonon

GTV6 said:


> I DID reserve for a test drive (Bart Wendell). If I made the list feel free to tell him I sent you as my emissary.
> The two things I'm now interested in hearing more about are ride and rear visibility. I'm goin with 18s so I know that may help ride a bit. I love sharp turn-in but as I get older harshness control is a good thing as well. Looking forward to your opinion. Of course, the thing would need to crash over every expansion strip to change my mind.


Ah! I replied to your message on the Facebook page for the event. I'll try to take some pictures of the rearview mirror if I get to sit in the driver's seat. (I suspect the trunk will be open, but hopefully it will be helpful nonetheless.)


----------



## Bokonon

You You's partner-in-crime (Yash) just updated today's schedule of events to something *slightly* more realistic:

Milford: 3pm
East Greenwich: 5pm
Dedham: 6:30pm
South Burlington: 12am

(Not sure whether this helps you, @GTV6 ...)

They'll still need at least one more charging stop between Dedham and Burlington.

EDIT: He's running a little ahead of schedule. Dedham has been moved up to 6:30pm.


----------



## JWardell

Moving today's Boston meetup to Deadham significantly reduces my chances of attending.

Moving the time to 7:30 isn't quite late enough, but maybe I can show up around 9 if they are still there?

I tried to ask if they were headed north afterwards, if they go up 93 I could literally find them on the highway.



Dogwhistle said:


> I attended the meet-up in Newark, DE. However, I apparently did not bid enough to get on his final test drive list, so was left to the wayside. Got to sit in it though, that was nice. Never sat in the driver seat, since I thought I was getting a test drive. Not so much.


What was the test drive bidding process? Did he make people hold up cash in the air in the parking lot? Or is it just what folks filled out in the survey?

If I knew for sure I was getting a test drive I might put more effort into getting there


----------



## GTV6

I just volunteered a figure. I notice on the Facebook event that six were invited and my name was not on that list. So I supposed that means others outbid me?


----------



## Bokonon

GTV6 said:


> I just volunteered a figure. I notice on the Facebook event that six were invited and my name was not on that list. So I supposed that means others outbid me?


I think the "Invited" list is just people whom other attendees/interested parties have invited to the event via the Facebook platform. It doesn't have anything to do with test-drive selection.

Guessing he'll just call out names in the order of highest bid when he's ready to start filling up the car for test drives, but I'd be curious to hear from others who have attended his events about the process...


----------



## Skione65

GTV6 said:


> I just volunteered a figure. I notice on the Facebook event that six were invited and my name was not on that list. So I supposed that means others outbid me?


@GTV6,

Where do you see that "list" on the Facebook page? I don't see it. Have a link?

@Bokonon,

I think you're right.

Ski


----------



## GTV6

Skione65 said:


> @GTV6,
> 
> Where do you see that "list" on the Facebook page? I don't see it. Have a link?
> 
> @Bokonon,
> 
> I think you're right.
> 
> Ski


Just click on the number invited.


----------



## TrevP

The guys told me they will be changing the Toronto location. No other details yet but I’m pretty sure it will be at Vaughan Mills


----------



## JWardell

He's on the move again, driving through my hometown as we speak


----------



## JWardell

I cancelled dinner, drove an hour in rush hour traffic, and froze myself absolutely to the bone to get down to Dedham and it was all worth it for the thrilling ride crammed in the back seat along with @Bokonon !!
Longer video soon.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948404277931896832


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> I cancelled dinner, drove an hour in rush hour traffic, and froze myself absolutely to the bone to get down to Dedham and it was all worth it for the thrilling ride crammed in the back seat along with @Bokonon !!
> Longer video soon.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948404277931896832


He did a great job with that stop sign at the end on his way out.


----------



## GTV6

Good man. Glad you had the opportunity. Only leaving first thing tomorrow because of the incoming storm kept me at home. My last petrol-fueled road trip ever? I admit I watched the test drives on Glympse. Addictive behavior is not always pretty.


----------



## Bokonon

Just got home from an unfathomably frigid (but incredibly rewarding) evening at You You's event in Dedham. Highlights (which are all I can muster right now):

1. Had a great time meeting and chatting with fellow M3OCers @JWardell and @Cintoman -- there's nothing quite like sharing the enthusiasm in person, even if your teeth are chattering so hard you can barely form coherent words and sentences!

2. @JWardell and I managed to stave off hypothermia long enough to squeeze into the back of You You's Model 3 for the final ride-along of the event -- an experience for which I was woefully unprepared. It's one thing to *know* intellectually that Tesla should anti-sell the Model 3 in favor of the Model S/X. It's another thing entirely to *experience* for yourself why they are doing this. Tonight's ten-minute thrill-ride left me with zero doubt that the Model 3 is going to be a game-changing car, and eliminated any notion that "I'd be just fine" with a Model S.

2.5. HOLY HIGH-SPEED HANDLING, BATMAN!

3. You You himself is a very bright, incredibly focused, detail-oriented, and straight-shooting individual, not to mention a skilled (read: FEARLESS) driver. In person, you get much more of the sense that he is a man on a mission for Model 3 fans everywhere (rather than just for himself) than you do over social media. I am very thankful that he and his companion (Yash, who, BTW, is a UCSD Computer Science undergrad looking for a software engineering internship) have taken it upon themselves to fill the gap that Tesla has created by staying mum on the Model 3.

In summary: if you're at all able to attend one of these events, DO IT. Even if it's 7 degrees outside. You won't regret it.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> He did a great job with that stop sign at the end on his way out.


Oh, that? Trust me, that's nothing... 

Speaking of incidents with road signs, at some point during our ride, some dude almost hit us after he blew through a Yield sign (a maneuver which, from what I can tell, one must successfully complete in order to earn a Massachusetts drivers license). Thankfully, our evening did not end that way!


----------



## JWardell

My bones are STILL thawing out, but I managed to get my video up with photos and some clips of You You telling his story a bit:






@Bokonon I'm not sure if you will be posting your video, but I am interested if you caught that BMW almost crashing into us, did you catch anything on the Tesla display alerting to it?

People are critical of some of You You's statements and actions, but he is truly doing us all a service, and giving many people across the country a hands on look of this incredible car, something Tesla refuses to do itself. We should at least be able to check out the release candidates by now. Amazing non-stop long driving trips with brief stops of Elon-level salesmanship, and drives to go with it. Good thing he's only 20 years old because there is no way I could do what these guys are!


----------



## Cintoman

Got to meet @Bokonon @JWardell 
and other great people at the Dedham location, as well as You You and Yash. Really a nice time despite the frigid temps.

I didn't have the opportunity to get a test ride in the car. I would have loved to, but it was getting really late for my kids. But I was able to sit in the back and in the front, and I was very very impressed with the car. You You and Yash were great to talk to and really nice guys.

Great service these guys are doing to the Tesla community.

--Cintoman


----------



## Cintoman

Great video @JWardell . What time did you finally get your ride?

--Cintoman


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> My bones are STILL thawing out, but I managed to get my video up with photos and some clips of You You telling his story a bit:


Wow, that was quick! Great video -- you got much better footage of You You telling his story than I did.



JWardell said:


> @Bokonon I'm not sure if you will be posting your video, but I am interested if you caught that BMW almost crashing into us, did you catch anything on the Tesla display alerting to it?


I just re-watched that part a few times, but didn't see any proactive collision alerts appear. It does appear that the car's sonar detects the BMW, but only after he had stopped and we had started accelerating away from him.

FWIW, I have 11 minutes of unedited footage from our ride. The first two minutes is us sitting in the parking lot with Yash, the next 3 minutes is filmed from a position too low to see the road, so some editing is probably in order. I think your video elegantly captures most of the key moments, though.


----------



## Bokonon

Cintoman said:


> Got to meet @Bokonon @JWardell
> and other great people at the Dedham location, as well as You You and Yash. Really a nice time despite the frigid temps.


Great to meet you as well! I'm really impressed that your kids came along and braved the cold temperatures for so long. Hopefully there will be another opportunity for a test ride soon! We just gotta get our cars delivered...


----------



## Bokonon

GTV6 said:


> The two things I'm now interested in hearing more about are ride and rear visibility.


FWIW, here are a couple of pictures of the rearview mirror that I took during my 10 seconds in the driver's seat. The seat and mirror were adjusted for someone taller than me, but my general impression was the view was serviceable (if not great).












GTV6 said:


> I'm goin with 18s so I know that may help ride a bit. I love sharp turn-in but as I get older harshness control is a good thing as well. Looking forward to your opinion. Of course, the thing would need to crash over every expansion strip to change my mind.


Between the roller-coaster starts/stops/turns and the three of us squished in the back, there was a lot of sensory overload on our drive, but I don't remember the ride quality as being particularly (or unexpectedly) harsh. We stayed on smooth, major roads and didn't encounter any divots, potholes or bumpy stretches that I can remember. On this particular route, you could have probably swapped out the 19s for 18s and it wouldn't have made a difference. (Disclaimer: I'm still in my 30s.)


----------



## GTV6

Thanks! What’s a little frost bite for the cause. Everyone seems to come away impressed. This car appears to be handling the daily beating well. I assume he was unable to swap tires today?


----------



## Mike

Update for planned stop in Kingston ON, 24 hour delay to 1900L 04 Jan 2018:


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks, guys, particularly impressed by your fast reporting turnaround !!

Two observations/questions...:
- seems like he had the speed set in km/h rather than mph, right?
- did the car have a UK license plate? Otherwise, what was the white Model 3 with black on yellow GB plates?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, guys, particularly impressed by your fast reporting turnaround !!
> 
> Two observations/questions...:
> - seems like he had the speed set in km/h rather than mph, right?
> - did the car have a UK license plate? Otherwise, what was the white Model 3 with black on yellow GB plates?
> View attachment 4736


Yes to km/h and yes to GB plates. His car is registered in the UK apparently and will be shipped there next.

It's cool that the car picks up speed limit signs in MPH and presents in KM/H


----------



## JWardell

It’s unfortunate that the observations and comments You You continues to post on Facebook are mostly construed as negative. 

Now that I have met and ridden with him I know his overall opinion is quite the opposite and he clearly states this car is hands down better than the S, and it’s easy to see why. 

This morning he posted about lack of traction and fishtailing during regen on the snowy icy Canadian roads and people are again on the defensive. It is obvious he needs snow tires but if you understand the incredible pace of their drive with almost no rest you know it is next to impossible to schedule snow Tire installation. 

Instead he is making observations that are constructive criticisms. Of course the driver should be careful and winter tires are better, but Tesla needs to improve its software as well. There is no reason why the traction control that is so precise on acceleration can’t do the same during regen and significantly reduce the fishtailing. And I’m sure they will. 

Tesla is working diligently to produce software updates but it still has a long way to go. A long rod trip like this across many climates simply comes across many of the corner cases that haven’t been experienced yet in sunny California. 

The car itself is freaking incredible and will only continue to get better and better and better. Tesla still has a lot of work on its hands and still needs to keep cars close with existing owners but this thing will no doubt blow away the industry when it is available to everyone a year from now.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

@Bokonon @JWardell & @Cintoman thanks for the reports!
Really psyched for them to show up here in Montreal this aft.
I've been messengering them through Facebook trying to convince them to stop by our offices for a lightening fast measuring session with our 3D gear but so far no dice, they seem committed to the Cannonball-like pace. We may have to find another reasonably-local car to measure for wheel/brake/body specs.
I even went so far as to propose we'd lend them a complete set of 18" winter wheels and tires for the northern leg to the west coast - which would be MUCH safer than trying to do it on the all-seasons with the weather we're getting right now - but got no response.
I really hope they change their minds, the hour it would take us to get them setup would be easily gained back over the next week in these conditions


----------



## JWardell

A few more observations from the ride: rear leg room is the most I've ever had in a car, but shoulder room is typical of a small car. We were packed like sardines with three adults in the back. Consider this a four passenger car.

Despite the weight of five adults plus luggage, suspension was not harsh at all. Laterally it felt on rails. I would say very close to BMW's excellent sport suspension.

@Mad Hungarian this is awesome and would be very smart for him to take you up on the offer. They are so busy with little rest and barrage of people at each stop so they offers don't see messages or read them at the last minute. Try both Facebook as well as email.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mad Hungarian said:


> @Bokonon @JWardell & @Kennethbokor
> Really psyched for them to show up here in Montreal this aft.
> I've been messengering them through Facebook trying to convince them to stop by our offices for a lightening fast measuring session with our 3D gear but so far no dice, they seem committed to the Cannonball-like pace. We may have to find another reasonably-local car to measure for wheel/brake/body specs.
> I even went so far as to propose we'd lend them a complete set of 18" winter wheels and tires for the northern leg to the west coast - which would be MUCH safer than trying to do it on the all-seasons with the weather we're getting right now - but got no response.
> I really hope they change their minds, the hour it would take us to get them setup would be easily gained back over the next week in these conditions




UPDATE - Just got a reply, they are interested! Will advise as soon as there is more news. But we might be getting a very special visit.

If this happens we'll definitely have some cool video footage of the whole job for @TrevP and @Kennethbokor :D


----------



## Jongaud

Believe it or not, the guys stopped at my house to get some refreshment and heat just before the Québec/Lévis event this morning. I then had the privilege to drive the car from home to the super-charger in Levis for the event (my son went crazy... he says nobody will believe him at school).

They are very funny and kind and we were really happy helping them accomplish their mission !


----------



## Bokonon

Jongaud said:


> Believe it or not, the guys stopped at my house to get some refreshment and heat just before the Québec/Lévis event this morning. I then had the privilege to drive the car from home to the super-charger in Levis for the event (my son went crazy... he says nobody school will believe him at school).


Whaaaat?! I JELLY!!!

How was the drive?


----------



## Jongaud

Bokonon said:


> Whaaaat?! I JELLY!!!
> 
> How was the drive?


It was very cold, snowy and icy on the roads and the car was still on all-seasons tires. First thing to do was to test the braking distance in my street : I realized I was not there to test acceleration performance but to drive safely... ;-). I was very pleased by the car under these conditions.

The driving position is awesome and we feel like we are sitting in a .... spaceship!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Jongaud said:


> Believe it or not, the guys stopped at my house to get some refreshment and heat just before the Québec/Lévis event this morning. I then had the privilege to drive the car from home to the super-charger in Levis for the event (my son went crazy... he says nobody will believe him at school).
> 
> They are very funny and kind and we were really happy helping them accomplish their mission !


That's awesome!!
I'm going to be heading down to the Montreal store to hang out with everyone for the meet and hopefully if all goes according to plan they will follow me back to our facility in Vaudreuil so we can get them on a proper set of winter wheels and tires. I just can't picture going from here to Colorado and then back up to Vancouver on all-seasons at this time of year. Not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Jongaud

Mad Hungarian said:


> That's awesome!!
> I'm going to be heading down to the Montreal store to hang out with everyone for the meet and hopefully if all goes according to plan they will follow me back to our facility in Vaudreuil so we can get them on a proper set of winter wheels and tires. I just can't picture going from here to Colorado and then back up to Vancouver on all-seasons at this time of year. Not my idea of a good time.


I insisted a lot for them to get winter tires. I even find them used tires they could have installed in NY but at that time (I Believe) they were not convinced yet. They also tried to get them from Tesla service center in USA and Montreal but they were not in stock.

You are their best bet! Thanks for keeping them alive!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Jongaud said:


> I insisted a lot for them to get winter tires. I even find them used tires they could have installed in NY but at that time (I Believe) they were not convinced yet. They also tried to get them from Tesla service center in USA and Montreal but they were not in stock.
> 
> You are their best bet! Thanks for keeping them alive!


Glad to it. Just hope it all goes according to plan!


----------



## victor

Mad Hungarian said:


> That's awesome!!
> I'm going to be heading down to the Montreal store to hang out with everyone for the meet and hopefully if all goes according to plan they will follow me back to our facility in Vaudreuil so we can get them on a proper set of winter wheels and tires. I just can't picture going from here to Colorado and then back up to Vancouver on all-seasons at this time of year. Not my idea of a good time.


Just show them this video from the last winter in Montreal.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

It's finally happened.
After nearly two years we finally met face to face.
As all of you whove already had the chance have said, pictures indeed really don't do it justice.









And tomorrow morning I get her all to myself .
To be continued...


----------



## JWardell

Does anyone know why they keep a paper bag on the dashboard?
He kept fumbling with it last night, and I just saw his Montreal welcoming video and there it is again.
Has to be some secret way to make autopilot drive at 140 and make the car invisible to radar


----------



## Skione65

Mad Hungarian said:


> It's finally happened.
> After nearly two years we finally met face to face.
> As all of you whove already had the chance have said, pictures indeed really don't do it justice.
> View attachment 4751
> 
> 
> And tomorrow morning I get her all to myself .
> To be continued...


@Mad Hungarian,

We need an update please! What is going on in Montreal? It looks like You You is behind schedule. I realize Yash flew out and he's solo now, so it will all become a juggling act for him now....updating schedule...coordinating etc.

Either you guys are having 'One heck of a Party'! Or Mad you've just hijacked You's 3!!! Hope you're hooking him up with Winter Rubber for a safer continuation. Now get those tires 'balanced and mounted' already! Please pass to You he needs to update his schedule esp. today and tomorrow! I know @TrevP will be waiting for him in Toronto! And me possibly tomorrow depending on schedule updates and times. Patiently waiting!

Ski


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Skione65 said:


> @Mad Hungarian,
> 
> We need an update please! What is going on in Montreal? It looks like You You is behind schedule. I realize Yash flew out and he's solo now, so it will all become a juggling act for him now....updating schedule...coordinating etc.
> 
> Either you guys are having 'One heck of a Party'! Or Mad you've just hijacked You's 3!!! Hope you're hooking him up with Winter Rubber for a safer continuation. Now get those tires 'balanced and mounted' already! Please pass to You he needs to update his schedule esp. today and tomorrow! I know @TrevP will be waiting for him in Toronto! And me possibly tomorrow depending on schedule updates and times. Patiently waiting!
> 
> Ski


No, despite the temptation I did not abscond with You's 3 while no one was looking.
Not because I'm that honest. Because no one was EVER not looking .

You're right about the difficulties of him now being a solo act, he did tell the crowd last night that this was definitely going to make it much harder to keep the same kind of pace, so I expect many of the dates will need to now be adjusted as he goes. We all need to be patient though, the guy is really going all out to get to as many people as possible and he's being so generous with his time.
I haven't heard from him yet this morning so we're still on standby here.
Will update as soon as that changes.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

JWardell said:


> Does anyone know why they keep a paper bag on the dashboard?
> He kept fumbling with it last night, and I just saw his Montreal welcoming video and there it is again.
> Has to be some secret way to make autopilot drive at 140 and make the car invisible to radar


Not sure what that was about, I'll try to remember to ask.
He did say that he was keeping the VIN taped up as he didn't want that made public, and asked folks not to photograph it from the screen or anywhere else it may appear.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mad Hungarian said:


> No, despite the temptation I did not abscond with You's 3 while no one was looking.
> Not because I'm that honest. Because no one was EVER not looking .
> 
> You're right about the difficulties of him now being a solo act, he did tell the crowd last night that this was definitely going to make it much harder to keep the same kind of pace, so I expect many of the dates will need to now be adjusted as he goes. We all need to be patient though, the guy is really going all out to get to as many people as possible and he's being so generous with his time.
> I haven't heard from him yet this morning so we're still on standby here.
> Will update as soon as that changes.


And just as I wrote that he pinged me that he'll be on his way here shortly.
He has also just updated the Facebook event schedule, pushing Ottawa to 1:00 and Kingston to 2:00. Both those sound optimistic to me. But if he can hit Ottawa by 2:00ish and Kingston by 4:00 then good chance he still might make Toronto by 8:00 - 9:00 pm.


----------



## Skione65

Mad Hungarian said:


> And just as I wrote that he pinged me that he'll be on his way here shortly.
> He has also just updated the Facebook event schedule, pushing Ottawa to 1:00 and Kingston to 2:00. Both those sound optimistic to me. But if he can hit Ottawa by 2:00ish and Kingston by 4:00 then good chance he still might make Toronto by 8:00 - 9:00 pm.


@Mad Hungarian,

Good News! Thank you for the Updates My Friend! Hopefully his schedule holds and he doesn't have to slide it that much. Keep us updated! Enjoy!

Ski


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Skione65 said:


> @Mad Hungarian,
> 
> Good News! Thank you for the Updates My Friend! Hopefully his schedule holds and he doesn't have to slide it that much. Keep us updated! Enjoy!
> 
> Ski


Well it took a little longer than expected but we got our man all setup with proper winter gear.
Lots more pics to come!
New ETA for Ottawa is 3:45, and he's updated the rest on Facebook too.


----------



## Skione65

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well it took a little longer than expected but we got our man all setup with proper winter gear.
> Lots more pics to come!
> New ETA for Ottawa is 3:45, and he's updated the rest on Facebook too.
> 
> View attachment 4805


@Mad Hungarian,

I see that! Caught the photos on fb first! Awesome job! I'm sure You You is happy! Love those rims! I may be purchasing a set from you for my 3 when it arrives! Unfortunately his length of stay in Montreal and thus the updated times for tomorrow (12 hour pushback) have knocked me out of making the meet and greet. So I'll be unable to meet Him, the Awesome Model 3 and possible test drive. 
I'll have to live vicariously through you and his posts and wait a year until mine arrives! You know what they say about 'anticipation'! Safety above all else and I'm glad you took care of him and his Model 3! Exemplary!

Ski


----------



## garsh

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well it took a little longer than expected but we got our man all setup with proper winter gear.
> Lots more pics to come!


Sweet!
Be sure to post more info on those particular rims. They look nice.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> Sweet!
> Be sure to post more info on those particular rims. They look nice.


Will do!
Just gotta get home and eat something first... what a crazy day!


----------



## DarrylH

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well it took a little longer than expected but we got our man all setup with proper winter gear.
> Lots more pics to come!
> New ETA for Ottawa is 3:45, and he's updated the rest on Facebook too.
> 
> View attachment 4805


Awesome job!!! Would be worth heading out to Montreal when I get my 3 to get set up with those wheels and tires!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Mad Hungarian said:


> Will do!
> Just gotta get home and eat something first... what a crazy day!


Also please post more pics of the other rims shown on FB.  I really like the silver ones......just don't know if I could give up 10%range, you need to do some serious number crunching once you get a car and see how different wheels effect the range.


----------



## BluestarE3

Out of curiosity, what's happening with his original tires and rims? Is there room in the 3 to haul around another set of tires? Or did he leave them behind?


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> Does anyone know why they keep a paper bag on the dashboard?
> He kept fumbling with it last night, and I just saw his Montreal welcoming video and there it is again.
> Has to be some secret way to make autopilot drive at 140 and make the car invisible to radar





Mad Hungarian said:


> Not sure what that was about, I'll try to remember to ask.


To add to the mystery: during our test ride, when the passenger sitting in the front seat began to move the bag off the dash, You You immediately stopped him and said, "Don't touch that, it's very fragile."


----------



## Jakesthree

I asked him about the bag today in Ottawa and he said that he had never received the thank you letter and print that Elon sent to reservationists so someone at one of his meet and greets gave him one. That is what is in the bag!


----------



## Jakesthree

BTW, like everyone else, I found that the Model 3 does look better in person.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

BluestarE3 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's happening with his original tires and rims? Is there room in the 3 to haul around another set of tires? Or did he leave them behind?


No way they're in the car/trunk.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No way they're in the car/trunk.


Well I can answer that one, we kept them at our place and are going to ship them to one of our dealers in Vancouver who will then reinstall them for the last leg back down to Cali.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mike Land said:


> Also please post more pics of the other rims shown on FB. I really like the silver ones......just don't know if I could give up 10%range, you need to do some serious number crunching once you get a car and see how different wheels effect the range.


Oh you can bet I will be.
My current guess is if you kept the same size our FC04 would kill about 3-4% highway range from extra drag, but increase it by maybe 2% in the city due to the weight drop. So in typical mixed cycle it may be close to a wash.
But the weight drop is definitely going to be noticeble in improved acceleration and braking at all speeds.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

My last moment with it today at the Ontario border.








As You You was somewhat behind schedule for his next stop in Ottawa I volunteered to drive part of the way (I'm selfless like that) so he could catch up on his media duties, with a chase car in tow.
I will try and gather my thoughts properly tomorrow from this fantastic and unexpected chance to finally drive it, but for now here's the Coles notes:

- Number one standout by far is the overall feel of nimbleness. It's like a child prodigy born of a union between a Model S and a Miata. Calm, confidant demeanor of its bigger parent but with the lightening quick steering and transient responses of a much smaller, sportier car.
- Although not _blindingly_ fast, it has hair trigger response and very ample pull at absolutely any speed. I may still be selling it short though as surfaces that offered 100% grip were virtually non existant today, so I'm sure it'd feel even faster on a nice dry day.
- With proper winters fitted it was very confidence inspiring in the snow. Traction and Stability controls are well tuned and tend to compliment one's moves, not hamper them. The Falken Eurowinter HS449 was a really good match for this car as well, quiet, plenty of grip on snow while not being so mushy as to wipe out the dry road feel and handling.
- The seats are great, really comfy and You You says he likes them better than the ones in his S.
- Forward view is tremendous, this is going to make for a great road trip / sightseeing car. A lovely departure from the recent design trend of tiny greenhouses offering armored personnel carrier like visibility.
- An all-around multipurpose star athlete in the vein of the early VW GTI or BMW 3 series where the result is also somehow magically better than the sum of its parts.

Want. Mine. Now.


----------



## TrevP

Congrats and thanks for the write up!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

TrevP said:


> Congrats and thanks for the write up!!


Thanks!
I must say it was really cool being able to finally connect the dots on everything you and Ken described in The Big Episode. Exactly as advertised


----------



## JWardell

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well it took a little longer than expected but we got our man all setup with proper winter gear.
> Lots more pics to come!
> New ETA for Ottawa is 3:45, and he's updated the rest on Facebook too.
> 
> View attachment 4805


I love those rims! I saw in the video that you were taking 3D measurements as well.
Did you measure caliper clearance? Is there any chance a smaller 17" rim would fit to allow for some nice thick rubber winter tires at less cost?



Jakesthree said:


> I asked him about the bag today in Ottawa and he said that he had never received the thank you letter and print that Elon sent to reservationists so someone at one of his meet and greets gave him one. That is what is in the bag!


Hah! But then why would he drive halfway across the continent with that flailing around on his dash and not store it safely in a bag or even the frunk? I am now even more curious!
Is there a sensor on the dash that it is blocking maybe? Ambient light sensor is there on my last two cars.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Mad Hungarian said:


> Oh you can bet I will be.
> My current guess is if you kept the same size our FC04 would kill about 3-4% highway range from extra drag, but increase it by maybe 2% in the city due to the weight drop. So in typical mixed cycle it may be close to a wash.
> But the weight drop is definitely going to be noticeble in improved acceleration and braking at all speeds.


I agree and would especially be interested in any good quality, very light weight wheel that doesn't break the bank on the price point. I'm not a fan of the FC04 look but I do like these from your website, would love to see them photoshoped on a white Model 3.....


----------



## Mike

Just had my test drive 90 minutes ago. Only two areas for improvement that I noticed were:

1. The turn signal stalk and having feedback that the turn signal is, in fact, on. I understand that this turn signal stalk does not have the usual detent to signify that the turn signal is on. My only hint that the signal was on was forcing myself to look down to the right at the UI for the little green blinking arrow. Suggested improvements: there should be an aural feedback as well (tone generator) plus an improved visual feedback (much larger indicator symbols on the UI while turn signal is on).

Edit: the latest iteration of the owner's manual suggests that "for a continuous signal, push the lever up or down until it locks in place". That is not how the turn signal stalk reacted in the vehicle I test drove last night. Extract from owners manual:










2. The defroster seems to have only one fan speed, "11". Suggested improvement: when the defrost function is selected, there should still be the ability to select a fan speed (such as 1 thru 10, not just "11").

Love the color, love the shape, love the handling, love the seats.


----------



## BluestarE3

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well I can answer that one, we kept them at our place and are going to ship them to one of our dealers in Vancouver who will then reinstall them for the last leg back down to Cali.


Wow, that's really great for you to do that. I bet he really appreciates all your help (especially now that his driving buddy has left and he's on his own)!


----------



## Sandy

Mad Hungarian said:


> My last moment with it today at the Ontario border.
> View attachment 4811
> 
> As You You was somewhat behind schedule for his next stop in Ottawa I volunteered to drive part of the way (I'm selfless like that) so he could catch up on his media duties, with a chase car in tow.
> I will try and gather my thoughts properly tomorrow from this fantastic and unexpected chance to finally drive it, but for now here's the Coles notes:
> 
> - Number one standout by far is the feel and nimbleness. Its a like child prodigy born of a union between a Model S and a Miata. Calm, confidant demeanor of its bigger parent but with the lightening quick steering and transient responses of a much smaller, sportier car.
> - Although not _blindingly_ fast, it has hair trigger response and very ample pull at absolutely any speed. I may still be selling it short though as surfaces that 100% grip were virtually non existant today, so I'm sure it'd feel even faster on a nice dry day.
> - With proper winters fitted it was very confidence inspiring in the snow. Traction and Stability control are well tuned and tend to compliment one's moves, not hamper them. The Falken Eurowinter HS449 was a really good match for this car as well, quiet, plenty of grip on snow while not being so mushy as to wipe out the dry road feel and handling.
> - The seats are great, really comfy and You You says he likes them better than the ones in his S.
> - Forward view is tremendous, this is going to make for a great road trip / sightseeing car. A lovely departure from the recent design trend of tiny greenhouses offering armored personnel carrier like visibility.
> - An all-around multipurpose star athlete in the vein of the early VW GTI or BMW 3 series where the result is also somehow magically better than the sum of its parts.
> 
> Want. Mine. Now.


Echo all of the above!!! Drove it tonight for a good stint in Kingston. If I thought I liked it before I know I love it now. You You lost his wingman and is flying solo now. Got him a little bit behind. Amazing car to drive and I echo all of the above.

Got to Kingston about 2:30 but apparently he got corralled in Montreal by ^^^^^^^^^^^^ someone  setting him up with winter wheel/tires  TOTALLY worth the 8 hour wait to test drive late last night  YouYou really is doing a great service here and I expressed to him how much it meant to me and I'm sure the Tesla community in general. He is working his butt off 18 hours a day getting this done. Major cudos to him. I think what he is doing is terrific. Going to sleep with a smile on my face tonight (this morning


----------



## Dr. J

Mike said:


> 2. The defroster seems to have only one fan speed, "11".


This is Spinal Tap.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

JWardell said:


> I love those rims! I saw in the video that you were taking 3D measurements as well.
> Did you measure caliper clearance? Is there any chance a smaller 17" rim would fit to allow for some nice thick rubber winter tires at less cost?
> 
> Hah! But then why would he drive halfway across the continent with that flailing around on his dash and not store it safely in a bag or even the frunk? I am now even more curious!
> Is there a sensor on the dash that it is blocking maybe? Ambient light sensor is there on my last two cars.


Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
*Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.
*Downsize-for-winter* - Welllll, it's almost exactly what I thought from the photos we've seen... you CAN fit a 17", but it's razor-thin close over the rear brakes. And when I say "a" wheel, I mean "*a*" wheel. Out of the 85 models we have in the right 17" specs. there is exactly one that fits over the rear brakes, and that with just 2.1mm of clearance to the barrel. On paper that is the absolute bare minimum we would ever consider for acceptable caliper-to-inner-barrel clearance, but until we can do some real-world testing we're not going to allow it as it's pretty clear the car wasn't designed for 17".

*NOTE* - Now that we have full wheel fitment data and there's bound to be tons of questions, I'm going to ask that we move these wheel/tire discussions to @garsh 's Aftermarket Wheel Fitment Thread so we don't jack the You You train off the tracks here.
But glad to share what we've just learned!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

BluestarE3 said:


> Wow, that's really great for you to do that. I bet he really appreciates all your help (especially now that his driving buddy has left and he's on his own)!


Indeed, he was really happy that we worked it out for him, and we were of course super grateful to have access to the car for the data.
I personally feel MUCH better about the whole thing, as he's going to see some super nasty cold temps in the next few days through Michigan and Illinois. Conti makes a fine all-season, but when you start hitting sub-zero F temps even the best ones are pretty much just along for the ride.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mike Land said:


> I agree and would especially be interested in any good quality, very light weight wheel that doesn't break the bank on the price point. I'm not a fan of the FC04 look but I do like these from your website, would love to see them photoshoped on a white Model 3.....


Oops, forgot to check these for fitment before I left the office, sorry!
Will let you know on Tuesday over on the Aftermarket Wheel Fitment thread.


----------



## MelindaV

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well I can answer that one, we kept them at our place and are going to ship them to one of our dealers in Vancouver who will then reinstall them for the last leg back down to Cali.


well, those didn't last long  ...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> well, those didn't last long  ...


Yeah, apparently they hit a massive pot hole while on a test drive.


----------



## BigBri

Really sad I missed it. Had a family function that had me leave Kingston early on the 3rd and not come back til the 5th. Oh well! Suppose seeing the car would make me want one sooner when I'm in a self-imposed exile haha.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

BigBri said:


> Really sad I missed it. Had a family function that had me leave Kingston early on the 3rd and not come back til the 5th. Oh well! Suppose seeing the car would make me want one sooner when I'm in a self-imposed exile haha.


Ignorance is bliss. I can attest that you are much better off having not seen it as this wait now gets harder and harder each day after experiencing the car


----------



## sandange

We also missed seeing the M3 here in Montreal., but not from the lack of trying.
Although he had good intentions You You proved to be inconsistent with his planning , 
He changed his timing 4 times and the location twice in 4 hours.

With the very cold temperatures and the delays we gave up on him and went home.
I didn't see any comments on FB from people attending the last time plan and location that was scheduled for 9:30 pm at 
the Cote Vertue shopping mall, Tesla Super charging location. 
Still don't know what happened that night at that "Planned " event
We only got to see the videos he posted from before ,at Auto Prix and after, one unidentified shorth video clip & at the wheel and snow tire measuring/ fitting the next day .
Would have liked to had more feed back from people that attended here locally


----------



## Jakesthree

Sandange, you can see some video of the Montreal meet and greet event at Electrek.co. Fred Lambert took the video. Here's a link:
https://electrek.co/2018/01/05/tesla-model-3-road-trip/


----------



## Jongaud

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah, apparently they hit a massive pot hole while on a test drive.


8-inch deep! This pothole is making the news.

http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2018/01/pothole_in_the_middle_of_i-94.html


----------



## sandange

Thanks for the link


----------



## JWardell

sandange said:


> We also missed seeing the M3 here in Montreal., but not from the lack of trying.
> Although he had good intentions You You proved to be inconsistent with his planning ,
> He changed his timing 4 times and the location twice in 4 hours.
> 
> With the very cold temperatures and the delays we gave up on him and went home.
> I didn't see any comments on FB from people attending the last time plan and location that was scheduled for 9:30 pm at
> the Cote Vertue shopping mall, Tesla Super charging location.
> Still don't know what happened that night at that "Planned " event
> We only got to see the videos he posted from before ,at Auto Prix and after, one unidentified shorth video clip & at the wheel and snow tire measuring/ fitting the next day .
> Would have liked to had more feed back from people that attended here locally


 The road trip is not so much planned as it is more of a follow-along. It's imperative to download the Glympse app and follow You You under the tsla3 tag. He doesn't have any down time and drives from one destination to the next, and scheduled times are just guesses. In the hours before the event, its imperative to monitor that event's changing time and discussion on Facebook, and then watch the car live on Glympse to know when he will arrive.


----------



## sandange

Well I'm glad this worked for you and others and is okay with more people.
I wont bore you with a recount of how things went down.
It didn't work for me , my daughter (a 1st day reservation holder) , and a good friend (also a 1st day reservation holder)
Who also reworked their personal schedules to try to attend.
I guess it just wasn't that critical to us to see the M3 in advance.
Might be a blessing in disguise to curb anticipation anxiety.

.


----------



## pjfw8

sandange said:


> Well I'm glad this worked for you and others and is okay with more people.
> I wont bore you with a recount of how things went down.
> It didn't work for me , my daughter (a 1st day reservation holder) , and a good friend (also a 1st day reservation holder)
> Who also reworked their personal schedules to try to attend.
> I guess it just wasn't that critical to us to see the M3 in advance.
> Might be a blessing in disguise to curb anticipation anxiety.
> 
> .


I'm sorry it did not work out for you and your family. You you has undoubtedly learned more than he wanted to about weather outside of California! His "second tour" will be better organized! I drove the Model 3 at the Greenville, SC stop. We cut our vacation a day short, drove an hour plus, and saw the car almost 3 hours after the initial estimate. Well worth it. You You is a truly dedicated ambassador for the Model 3. He has done more than anyone else to provide access to the car. I would be reluctant to point out his few misses, but I do understand your disappointment.


----------



## BigBri

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ignorance is bliss. I can attest that you are much better off having not seen it as this wait now gets harder and harder each day after experiencing the car


Agree. With a year+ wait ahead of me probably I'm going to try and save for an S. Have some big stuff going on this year that might make it possible.


----------



## Michael Russo

BigBri said:


> Agree. With a year+ wait ahead of me probably I'm going to try and save for an S. Have some big stuff going on this year that might make it possible.


Right there with you, Brian!!


----------



## Love

I'm on cloud 9...

I'll have more to say later, need to eat and drive home (@3 hours) but it was WORTH IT!!
I'll just leave this here for you all to get an idea what the heck I'm talking about.


----------



## Love

Ok, so here it goes...
Anything I can write here reviewing the Model 3 has likely already been said or written over and over at nauseam as we all wait (im)patiently for our cars and devour any and all information/news we can get. In my desire to be useful and make this read worth your time, I really tried to think of things to focus on that perhaps haven't been touched on as much. In the end though, I just decided to start writing my thoughts down as quickly as they came with as little editing as my mildly OCD brain would allow to truly capture how I felt seeing my future ride.

My initial knee jerk reaction (first instant impression) happened a few minutes after I'd parked and was standing outside waiting for You You and others to return from a test drive. Suddenly, there it was... and my instant thought was "Wow, it looks very sporty!" The test drivers and gracious host arrived back to the Supercharger using what appeared to be a main road, turned onto a short entryway to the Hyvee grocery store, then maneuvered through the parking lot, so I got a good view of the vehicle in motion, making left and right turns, slowing down and then speeding up again. The way it moved through the turns and came to rest at its' parking space had me feeling a bit surprised at how nimble and agile it seemed. I've read those exact words used to describe the car in other reviews so that's nothing new, but seeing it in person really brought those words to life, and that is really what struck me the most at my first "in person" sighting. I've never owned a sports car myself, but have viewed plenty from the outside as I'm sure we all have. So when I say that the car looks to move effortlessly, I mean that in the sense way beyond the obvious knowledge that every car can move with little effort! (Press accelerator, car go!!) It just glided by me, came to a stop, and then reversed into a parking spot with the greatest of ease. If it wasn't for the tire to ground noise, I wouldn't have heard a thing. But it could also be that my hearing wasn't working properly as when I watched its arrival, my jaw dropped in a blissful feeling of "finally... I have caught the unicorn!" Maybe I was momentarily deaf as I zoned out ... or maybe I was tired from my long drive to get there! In any case, I was beyond pleased with how the car seemed to appear from the outside looking on. I have a feeling I'll feel very confident when I drive this car, knowing how it looks to an onlooker. 

It's a little smaller than I had anticipated. Dimensions are readily available online and I recall reading the car would be a few inches shorter than my Kia Optima, a tiny bit wider and about the same height. That didn't translate in person, standing about a cars length from the vehicle and right next to my own Optima, it seemed to be smaller. But this isn't a bad thing at all and lends more to my earlier point that the car seems very sporty. I venture a guess it must be due to some form of trickery the smooth lines and thoroughly thought out design of the car plays on one's eyes. Maybe it sits lower, something I didn't think to look at an compare to my car or the Model S'es that were around. Whatever it was, it looks smaller than the mental image I'd painted for myself in my head based on reading things online. Certainly not a bad thing, but worth a mention.

After another round of test drives, You You mentioned he would need to use the facilities and then hit the road. I finally decided to address the man himself and asked as politely as I could if he would mind if I just sat in it. He was beyond welcoming and said he had about 10-15 minutes to allow us to do just that. I immediately bee-lined for the driver's door. My first experience with the door handles and I'd say simply this...different, perhaps even odd at first, but very easy and second hat after opening the doors a few times. (My only real concern with the doors is an unknowing passenger using the emergency release instead of the button from inside).

Sitting in the driver's seat, I noted that You You has his seat too far up to my liking and that kind of through off my depth perception on where things are/will be for me in my own Model 3. I didn't dare move the seat, I thought that would be rude and I was only in the seat long enough to have a fellow enthusiast snap a few pics of me. I did get a brief sense of the words people have used to describe it though, minimalist, Spartan, open with a great view... it definitely is all that. I quickly vacated the driver's seat for others to enjoy it, but I was beyond fine with this as my whole intention was to just get a taste, and definitely not to drive the car as I want my first drive to be in my own Model 3! Strange perhaps, but that's what I want and even sitting in the driver's seat of someone else's car felt like...well, sitting in the driver's seat of someone else's car! Overall thoughts on the interior: Nothing I've seen online about the interior has ever given me pause when the time comes to configure and buy this car, and nothing I saw in person did either.

By this time, most of the people who had done test drives had departed, leaving only a handful of us. A few of us approached You You with some questions, then we all thanked him from our hearts (and a few with their wallets) for doing this tour. He perked up and seemed energized by our gratitude and decided to give us a quick ride. I hopped in the back passenger seat and buckled up and was not disappointed. He maneuvered to the street and did a quick launch from zero to I think 80-90 kmH. It was a short distance, the main thing was the launch itself which was plenty quick for me as I'm used to my whopping 9+ second 0-60 in my current car! Then he drove us around some on the streets and back to the parking lot. More than anything I noticed that I didn't notice anything. It just ran as smooth as I thought it would, as smooth as our Model S (and likely all other Teslas), and as smooth as it appeared to as I watched it from outside earlier. This allowed my brain to wander and get lost in the conversation the four of us were having and it got me thinking just now as I write this, that is what you want in a product, to just work on a level where it doesn't need your attention at all and you "forget" about it. The Model 3 does just that!

My entire experience was a very brief half hour viewing, with a minute or so sit in the driver's seat, a 3 minute ride in the rear seat and about 20 minutes of standing outside looking at the car. So everything here is based on just that small amount of data and how my brain is now processing it, days later. Safe to say that my review is not going to be the most thorough on the internet, but I hope it was helpful, useful, or at least an enjoyable read! The last thing I can say about this car is this... I saw it filthy dirty, trash all over the inside (empty coke bottles, etc.), 2 different wheels, missing the tow cover and STILL loved it!!!

I want to say that @Mad Hungarian wheels look amazing, even dirty... I liked them way better than the current front replacements. I also want to echo the earlier post that said seeing the car just makes the wait harder!!!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Lovesword said:


> Ok, so here it goes...
> Anything I can write here reviewing the Model 3 has likely already been said or written over and over at nauseam as we all wait (im)patiently for our cars and devour any and all information/news we can get. In my desire to be useful and make this read worth your time, I really tried to think of things to focus on that perhaps haven't been touched on as much. In the end though, I just decided to start writing my thoughts down as quickly as they came with as little editing as my mildly OCD brain would allow to truly capture how I felt seeing my future ride.
> 
> My initial knee jerk reaction (first instant impression) happened a few minutes after I'd parked and was standing outside waiting for You You and others to return from a test drive. Suddenly, there it was... and my instant thought was "Wow, it looks very sporty!" The test drivers and gracious host arrived back to the Supercharger using what appeared to be a main road, turned onto a short entryway to the Hyvee grocery store, then maneuvered through the parking lot, so I got a good view of the vehicle in motion, making left and right turns, slowing down and then speeding up again. The way it moved through the turns and came to rest at its' parking space had me feeling a bit surprised at how nimble and agile it seemed. I've read those exact words used to describe the car in other reviews so that's nothing new, but seeing it in person really brought those words to life, and that is really what struck me the most at my first "in person" sighting. I've never owned a sports car myself, but have viewed plenty from the outside as I'm sure we all have. So when I say that the car looks to move effortlessly, I mean that in the sense way beyond the obvious knowledge that every car can move with little effort! (Press accelerator, car go!!) It just glided by me, came to a stop, and then reversed into a parking spot with the greatest of ease. If it wasn't for the tire to ground noise, I wouldn't have heard a thing. But it could also be that my hearing wasn't working properly as when I watched its arrival, my jaw dropped in a blissful feeling of "finally... I have caught the unicorn!" Maybe I was momentarily deaf as I zoned out ... or maybe I was tired from my long drive to get there! In any case, I was beyond pleased with how the car seemed to appear from the outside looking on. I have a feeling I'll feel very confident when I drive this car, knowing how it looks to an onlooker.
> 
> It's a little smaller than I had anticipated. Dimensions are readily available online and I recall reading the car would be a few inches shorter than my Kia Optima, a tiny bit wider and about the same height. That didn't translate in person, standing about a cars length from the vehicle and right next to my own Optima, it seemed to be smaller. But this isn't a bad thing at all and lends more to my earlier point that the car seems very sporty. I venture a guess it must be due to some form of trickery the smooth lines and thoroughly thought out design of the car plays on one's eyes. Maybe it sits lower, something I didn't think to look at an compare to my car or the Model S'es that were around. Whatever it was, it looks smaller than the mental image I'd painted for myself in my head based on reading things online. Certainly not a bad thing, but worth a mention.
> 
> After another round of test drives, You You mentioned he would need to use the facilities and then hit the road. I finally decided to address the man himself and asked as politely as I could if he would mind if I just sat in it. He was beyond welcoming and said he had about 10-15 minutes to allow us to do just that. I immediately bee-lined for the driver's door. My first experience with the door handles and I'd say simply this...different, perhaps even odd at first, but very easy and second hat after opening the doors a few times. (My only real concern with the doors is an unknowing passenger using the emergency release instead of the button from inside).
> 
> Sitting in the driver's seat, I noted that You You has his seat too far up to my liking and that kind of through off my depth perception on where things are/will be for me in my own Model 3. I didn't dare move the seat, I thought that would be rude and I was only in the seat long enough to have a fellow enthusiast snap a few pics of me. I did get a brief sense of the words people have used to describe it though, minimalist, Spartan, open with a great view... it definitely is all that. I quickly vacated the driver's seat for others to enjoy it, but I was beyond fine with this as my whole intention was to just get a taste, and definitely not to drive the car as I want my first drive to be in my own Model 3! Strange perhaps, but that's what I want and even sitting in the driver's seat of someone else's car felt like...well, sitting in the driver's seat of someone else's car! Overall thoughts on the interior: Nothing I've seen online about the interior has ever given me pause when the time comes to configure and buy this car, and nothing I saw in person did either.
> 
> By this time, most of the people who had done test drives had departed, leaving only a handful of us. A few of us approached You You with some questions, then we all thanked him from our hearts (and a few with their wallets) for doing this tour. He perked up and seemed energized by our gratitude and decided to give us a quick ride. I hopped in the back passenger seat and buckled up and was not disappointed. He maneuvered to the street and did a quick launch from zero to I think 80-90 kmH. It was a short distance, the main thing was the launch itself which was plenty quick for me as I'm used to my whopping 9+ second 0-60 in my current car! Then he drove us around some on the streets and back to the parking lot. More than anything I noticed that I didn't notice anything. It just ran as smooth as I thought it would, as smooth as our Model S (and likely all other Teslas), and as smooth as it appeared to as I watched it from outside earlier. This allowed my brain to wander and get lost in the conversation the four of us were having and it got me thinking just now as I write this, that is what you want in a product, to just work on a level where it doesn't need your attention at all and you "forget" about it. The Model 3 does just that!
> 
> My entire experience was a very brief half hour viewing, with a minute or so sit in the driver's seat, a 3 minute ride in the rear seat and about 20 minutes of standing outside looking at the car. So everything here is based on just that small amount of data and how my brain is now processing it, days later. Safe to say that my review is not going to be the most thorough on the internet, but I hope it was helpful, useful, or at least an enjoyable read! The last thing I can say about this car is this... I saw it filthy dirty, trash all over the inside (empty coke bottles, etc.), 2 different wheels, missing the tow cover and STILL loved it!!!
> 
> I want to say that @Mad Hungarian wheels look amazing, even dirty... I liked them way better than the current front replacements. I also want to echo the earlier post that said seeing the car just makes the wait harder!!!!


Wow, nice job relaying the whole experience!
Glad you like the wheels, good news is we've shipped two replacements to Vancouver and one of our dealers out there will be switching him to new summer rubber for the trip home and the next phase into Europe.
I only wish I'd had more time to actually just look, admire and ponder its existence as you did. Every second we had it in the building we were under the gun to analyze it and get the new stuff on, and we were acutely aware they were minutes and seconds You You wasn't on-mission. I also didn't have final confirmation he was even going to make it until less than an hour before he arrived, so I was _wired. _The team here says I ran around the whole time like a panicking Fred Flintstone from the expecting-baby episode. I do not dispute this.


----------



## Poobah

Mad Hungarian said:


> panicking Fred Flintstone


I can identify


----------



## JWardell

sandange said:


> Might be a blessing in disguise to curb anticipation anxiety.
> 
> .


That is absolutely true. Since riding in the car first hand I have been spending triple the amount of time as before immersing myself in Tesla forums, Reddit, reading reviews, as if it will somehow help me cope with the addiction. It definitely did not make the wait easier!


----------



## Bokonon

Great writeup, @Lovesword! You captured and articulated several impressions and observations that I just couldn't quite put into words after my own ride last week.



Lovesword said:


> ...I got a good view of the vehicle in motion, making left and right turns, slowing down and then speeding up again. The way it moved through the turns and came to rest at its' parking space had me feeling a bit surprised at how nimble and agile it seemed. I've read those exact words used to describe the car in other reviews so that's nothing new, but seeing it in person really brought those words to life, and that is really what struck me the most at my first "in person" sighting.


That was my impression too. I remember getting chills (and not because of the 7-degree weather!) when I watched You You glide away with the first round of test-drivers. As he made that turn, I apparently said, "Wow, look at that..." according to the video I took, even though I have no recollection of saying anything out loud. 

There's just something about seeing a Model 3 in motion, up-close and in-person, that is particularly striking and difficult to describe (let alone experience) through a written or video review -- even if you're someone who's long grown accustomed to the silent motion of an EV. The best adjective I can think of (which you mentioned a few times too) is "smooth," almost like watching molten chocolate or caramel drizzle off of a spoon. No other car (not even a Model S) has given me that same impression.



Lovesword said:


> I hopped in the back passenger seat and buckled up and was not disappointed. He maneuvered to the street and did a quick launch from zero to I think 80-90 kmH. [...] Then he drove us around some on the streets and back to the parking lot. *More than anything I noticed that I didn't notice anything.*


^^^ This. In hindsight, the main reason why riding in You You's car broke my brain (apart from the constant stream of "OMG WE'RE RIDING IN A MODEL 3!!!!!11") is because it just couldn't reconcile its visual inputs with all the other sensations. My eyes saw the speedometer constantly bouncing between 30 kph and 130 kph (on a 72.4 kph road!) and our vehicle nimbly weaving between lanes and around other cars. All the while, my internal motion sensors -- calibrated to Roller Coaster Mode -- registered next to nothing. Every movement felt controlled, precise, and effortless.


----------



## Cintoman

Awesome post @Lovesword . I thouroughly enjoyed reading your experience,and it echos mine very closely. I met You You and Yash up in Dedham, MA, and although I wasn't able to experience a ride in his 3, I too was just stunned at being able to touch the car and sit in it. And, like you mentioned, even though most of what you wrote has already been written endless times, it's so great to get a perspective from another fellow fan. While I might have had the opportunity to pay for a drive, like you (and some might question our decision), I want to save my first driving experience to when I get my own Model 3. I actually even didn't sit in the driver's seat either...so as to save that for my delivery experience. But sitting in the front passenger seat and in the rear gave me a great perspective of the interior. Loved everything about it. But I am waiting for the white interior.

Your exterior experience was different than mine. Although a few weeks earlier I finally got to see 3 Model 3's in person (in the back lot of the Dedham Service Center), it was under the constant worry that an employee would come up to me (one eventually did). So I didn't spend more than a few minutes checking out the 3 of them. And only really to snap some pics of the car and the VIN's. So it was great to be able to see You You's car in a relaxed and unworried state of mind. In seeing his car, I thought it was a bit bigger than I thought it would be. My current car is a 2005 Mercedes C230 Sport Sedan, which, although it's a sedan, it does have tidy dimensions. So I welcome the larger size of the 3.

Again, great posting and we can definitely tell the enthusiasm you have for this car. It's well shared with all of us.

--Cintoman


----------



## Cintoman

Yep. @JWardell and @Bokonon were up there with me in Dedham. And I completely agree with your assessments of You You's car. I know a few people that have hybrids which occasionally take off with the ICE off, so I'm somewhat familiar with the silence of a car taking off. But there was something else about the 3 that made it so effortless...something my mind continually couldn't comprehend: "How can this car, loaded with 5 passengers, take off so fast, so smooth, so quiet, and so effortless?" It's like someone put a mute bubble around the 3 so no one on the outside could her it.

I have been exceptionally patient waiting nearly 2 years since putting my deposit down at 10:40am on 3/31/16. And some of my friends can't believe I (and most of us) can be so patient. So I guess I'm kinda glad I didn't drive it or ride in it, because I think that would put me into immersing myself even more than what I'm already doing/reading/researching.

--Cintoman


----------



## 3’sterly

Hi hi. Finally joined the TOO today, I’ve been reading everyone’s posts regularly since the beginning. Like many of you, I have a pre-reveal reservation. I’ve learned a lot here at TOO, and thanks for working out how to be nice to each other.
So I’m about 15 or 20 hours from You You’s arrival at my nearby Supercharger and the amperage is popping my circuit breakers. I may even head up BC for an encore viewing (I’ve volunteered to be his driver across the border if he’d like). It looks like he’s recently left Salt Lake City, understandably, his schedule in western Washington is pretty optimistic and out of order (Centrallia is after Seattle). First he’s got to get over Snoqualmie Pass, which is expecting @ 2 feet of snow, mixed with rain. 
Really glad the Mad H. lined up the winter tires, too bad they found the mother of all potholes. 
Our 3? Blue, and as soon as possible. 
Plus, I wanted long range, glass roof and adjustable seat settings (I’m tall), so the configuration they’re offering first is just what we wanted. 
So thanks again and wish me luck on my audition as an international M3 driver. 
3’sterly


----------



## 3’sterly

Snow forecast update is down to 6-14 inches between now and 10 AM. Much more manageable for You You. 
3’sterly


----------



## Sandy

I know I’ve already posted this but I drove You You’s in Kingston last week for about 10 minutes. Prior to this I sat in every seat and got to play with the UI a bit while it charged. -17 C but totally worth it. Very responsive, great steering and handling. Acceleration is instantaneous unlike the slight lag with ice. Great forward visibility, best I have experienced, with mediocre center rear view mirror due to the narrow rear greenhouse and high trunk. Loved the seats. Very comfortable. Terrific to have had the opportunity to actually drive it. Now like JWardell the wait is going to be intolerable


----------



## 3’sterly

You You's nearing mandatory chain up area before Snoqualmie Pass. Check out the hiway cameras here. Wish him luck. 
http://www.wsdot.com/traffic/passes/snoqualmie/default.aspx


----------



## Mad Hungarian

He made it through the pass!
Cruising through Seattle now.
Next stop: 1010tires.com in Richmond BC to make his set of Fast Wheels whole again.


----------



## MelindaV

3'sterly said:


> You You's nearing mandatory chain up area before Snoqualmie Pass. Check out the hiway cameras here. Wish him luck.
> http://www.wsdot.com/traffic/passes/snoqualmie/default.aspx


and bragging about going thru there without chains. video on FB shows passing others right and left and going way too fast for the conditions - essentially who I see making jackass moves like that when it snows here and see in a ditch a little further down the road. It is quite amazing to me the car appears to be (relatively) still in one piece.


----------



## dogfood

He cut off the video about 4 miles from my house. It's been raining like that all day. 

I can't believe he made it across there like that without interesting the odd State Trooper.


----------



## oey192

I drove up to the Burlington, WA Supercharger to meet You You last night. It was my second time seeing a Model 3 in person (the first time was just passing by in downtown Seattle) and I have to agree that from certain angles it does look better in person than in pictures. However, from most angles it looks the same in-person as it does in photos, at least to me. I've always thought the car looked nice from the photos so this doesn't bother me, but I'm guessing if you don't quite like the look in photos you'll like it better in person. Seeing it move, even if only a few times, was very exciting. It definitely looks nimble when on the move (in addition to the feeling of nimbleness others have reported).

I seemed to get the hang of operating the door handles pretty quickly but they seemed unintuitive if I approached the door from the front of the vehicle. I found that as long as I used the correct hand (left hand if on the driver's side, right hand if on the passenger side) it was easy to operate the handles one-handed. Otherwise my attempts resulted in clumsy maneuvers involving either using both hands or giving up and trying the other hand.

Sitting in the driver's seat two things surprised me. The first was the feel of the steering wheel in my hands. I was surprised at the stiffness of the material and how bulky it felt. I didn't get a chance to drive the car but I think I would get used to the feel of the steering wheel quickly. When I sat in the driver's seat a second time the steering wheel no longer stuck out to me as strange when I held it.
The second thing that surprised me was the view out the rear of the car. The interior top of the trunk is pretty high up and this leaves only a small section of the rear panel of glass that isn't tinted that you can see out of through the rear view mirror. Perhaps in the daylight you could see through the tinted section but that won't give you a better view of the road behind you. It felt as though the view out the back was more constricted than my 2017 Leaf which already feels like it has a small rear viewport. I doubt this will really be an issue since you can bring up the rear facing camera on-screen any time you want, but I was disappointed by this all the same. The view out the front seems to be quite expansive (as many have mentioned) but the view out the back does not match (at least not at night)

In the rear the legroom is quite extensive, especially if you're concerned about your knees hitting the back of the seat in front of you. I did find (as some others have reported) that my thighs did go up at a fairly steep angle. The distance between the floor and the seat bench is not as much as it is in most cars*


Spoiler: * Click for footnote



I did a quick comparison in a Subaru Crosstrek and a Nissan Leaf. My thighs were the most level in the Crosstrek, slightly less so in the Leaf, and definitely less level in the Model 3


Given that my thighs sloped upward, I'm not sure how comfortable the rear seat would be on a long trip. I'd have to sit in them for awhile to make a determination. But I would not worry about your knees hitting the back of the front seats as there is plenty of room there.
As I've never owned a vehicle with a rear HVAC vent, I was very impressed by how warm the rear seat area was (it was about 3ºC/37ºF outside)

Since You You arrived pretty late (12:40 AM) he didn't have time to offer test drives but I did get a chance to go on a ride. The car definitely has some kick but it was slightly underwhelming for me. Perhaps I'm spoiled by already driving an electric car which has a kick at low speeds or perhaps I'm spoiled by my Model S P100D test ride but I didn't feel the roller coaster feeling that I've found with other EV accelerations. I'm thinking that the acceleration was over-hyped and I was therefore let down when the acceleration was only "great" and not "mind-boggling." It was still quite fast and I won't be holding out for a performance model or upgrading to an S, but it still wasn't quite what I expected. It's also possible that being in the backseat is sufficiently different from controlling the car that I didn't get the best experience. There will be a next time though.

Overall I was impressed and definitely intend to carry my reservation through to a purchase. Unlike others, however, experiencing the car actually made me less anxious to get mine. It's as though now that I have a tangible experience with the car I'm no longer constantly wondering what it will be like. Also the slightly underwhelming acceleration makes me more confident in my decision to wait for AWD which should have at least a tiny bit more of a kick to it


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mike Land said:


> I agree and would especially be interested in any good quality, very light weight wheel that doesn't break the bank on the price point. I'm not a fan of the FC04 look but I do like these from your website, would love to see them photoshoped on a white Model 3.....


OK, so classic good news / bad news scenario here...

Good news: The F226 Shadow, as we call it, does fit.

Bad news: The only width available in 18" diameter is a 7.5". The OE 235/45R18 is an approved fit on that size, but it's the minimum and a full inch narrower than the OE 18x8.5.
Can you use it? Yes, but there might be some minor handling tradeoffs. With this car's performance potential I'd rather see at least an 8.0" wide used to keep it "in the zone".


----------



## 3V Pilot

Thanks for the info, I'd rather stick to an 8.5 wide rim. Too bad because those would look great!


----------



## Oregonian

Mad Hungarian said:


> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.
> *Downsize-for-winter* - Welllll, it's almost exactly what I thought from the photos we've seen... you CAN fit a 17", but it's razor-thin close over the rear brakes. And when I say "a" wheel, I mean "*a*" wheel. Out of the 85 models we have in the right 17" specs. there is exactly one that fits over the rear brakes, and that with just 2.1mm of clearance to the barrel. On paper that is the absolute bare minimum we would ever consider for acceptable caliper-to-inner-barrel clearance, but until we can do some real-world testing we're not going to allow it as it's pretty clear the car wasn't designed for 17".
> 
> *NOTE* - Now that we have full wheel fitment data and there's bound to be tons of questions, I'm going to ask that we move these wheel/tire discussions to @garsh 's Aftermarket Wheel Fitment Thread so we don't jack the You You train off the tracks here.
> But glad to share what we've just learned!


Any chance that you have the exact inner barrel diameter of that 17" that fit?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Oregonian said:


> Any chance that you have the exact inner barrel diameter of that 17" that fit?


Unfortunately we can't disclose any of the exact 3D scan numbers, but I'm happy to share just anything else in regards to fitment.


----------



## garsh

Mad Hungarian said:


> Unfortunately we can't disclose any of the exact 3D scan numbers, but I'm happy to share just anything else in regards to fitment.


He's asking if you can provide the inner diameter of the wheel itself, not your 3D scan results.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> He's asking if you can provide the inner diameter of the wheel itself, not your 3D scan results.


I get that, however as I've already stated that there was only 2mm clearance divulging the wheel barrel diameter data would result in the same thing. Sorry to be so cloak and dagger about that part, but we've put HUGE resources into developing our unique 3D data mapping system and we have to be somewhat protective of it.


----------



## Oregonian

Anybody in the Portland area have a car they will let me come over and measure the exact diameter minimum wheel that will fit. So I can publicly post it on here.


----------

